# Please close the door



## Whodunit

Maybe in a train or in a special room you have entered, you've already read the following in your language:

"Please close the door"

I want to know how it reads in your language. I need lots of expressions and in as many languages as possible. It's for a friend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Whodunit

I want to start with German:

"*Tür bitte schließen*"


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese:

"Por favor feche a porta."


----------



## Jana337

Czech:

Zavírat dveře prosím.

Jana


----------



## JJchang

French: fermez la porte svp.
Italian:  chiudete la porta per favore.
Chinese: 請隨手關門 (please close the door as you go)


----------



## NTFS

Hello,

In Filipino:

Pakisara/ Pakisarado ang pinto.

Spanish (I hope it's correct. ):

Por favor cierre la puerta.


NTFS


----------



## Zub

In Catalan:

Tanqueu la porta si us plau.


In Spanish:

Por favor, cierren la puerta.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: الرجاء إغلاق الباب.
Hebrew: נא לסגור את הדלת.
Dutch: De deur sluiten alsublieft
Norwegian: Lukke døren vær så god.


----------



## ivanbcn

In Italian, also 

"Si prega di chiudere la porta"
or simply
"Chiudere la porta"


----------



## beatrizg

Σας παρακαλώ, κλείστε την πόρτα.  (plural)

Σε παρακαλώ, κλείσε την πόρτα. (singular)


----------



## suzzzenn

"Please open the door" in Trique (SW Mexico). 

Quiiya zo' sndo ne naran' zo' tay'aa-xij a. 
literally: Make you please and  close you door DEC 


The first part is a conventionalized phrase used when making polite requests. Verb-Subject-Object word order.


----------



## Whodunit

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Σας παρακαλώ, κλείστε την πόρτα.  (*plural*)
> 
> Σε παρακαλώ, κλείσε την πόρτα. (*singular*)



I need it for an official announcement, so do I have to use the plural, right?


----------



## Whodunit

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> "Please _*open*_ the door" in Trique (SW Mexico).
> 
> Quiiya zo' sndo ne tze naran' zo' tay'aa-xij a.
> literally: Make you please and if close you door DEC
> 
> 
> The first part is a conventionalized phrase used when making polite requests. Verb-Subject-Object word order.



What do you mean by "open"? I asked for "close the door". The rest is totally clear, but was it a typo?


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi whodunit, 

Yes, it was a mistake! I don't know why I wrote "open". The sentence means please close the door. 


Susan


----------



## Whodunit

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Hi whodunit,
> 
> Yes, it was a mistake! I don't know why I wrote "open". The sentence means please close the door.
> 
> 
> Susan



Okay, thanks for this answer and for adding your super-language to my list.


----------



## HanneM

hehehe..

On norwegian its: Lukk døren, takk


----------



## suzzzenn

In Zulu, the simple command is : 

Vala! = close (the door)!

Making it more polite is tricky because there is a subordinate tense but I think it would be: 

Ngicela uvala umnyango! = please close the door 

Ngicela = I-would-like 
uvala =you-close
umnyango = door

Susan


----------



## haujavi

In Basque:

Mesedez, Itxi atea

Mesedez(Please), itxi(close) atea(the door)


----------



## Jachu

In Polish -

Proszę zamknąć drzwi! = Please close the door!

Proszę = please
zamykać = infinitive form of closing
drzwi = doors (in Polish doors are only in plural form)


----------



## beatrizg

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I need it for an official announcement, so do I have to use the plural, right?




In that case I think it's better:

Parakaloume kleinete tin porta. 

It is the plural form. But when you use "kleiste" it means to close the door just once.  "Kleinete" is continuous --to close it everytime.

Also, parakalo (I ask) is singular. Parakaloume (we ask) is plural.


I cannot use the Greek alphabet from my imac at home. If can wait I'll type it in Greek tomorrow.


----------



## elroy

HanneM said:
			
		

> hehehe..
> 
> On norwegian its: Lukk døren, takk



Thanks for the correction!  Jeg lære nå norsk, men jeg kan snakke bare litt!


----------



## Artrella

NTFS said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> In Filipino:
> 
> Pakisara/ Pakisarado ang pinto.
> 
> Spanish (I hope it's correct. ):
> 
> Por favor cierre la puerta.
> 
> 
> NTFS




Sí, NTFS es correcto tu español.  If you are using a formal register you say "Por favor (usted) cierre la puerta", if not you say "Por favor (tú) cierra la puerta".... in Argentina "Por favor (vos) cerrá la puerta".


----------



## Whodunit

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí, NTFS es correcto tu español.  If you are using a formal register you say "Por favor (usted) cierre la puerta", if not you say "Por favor (tú) cierra la puerta".... in Argentina "Por favor (vos) cerrá la puerta".



How is it spelled on signs?


----------



## Whodunit

beatrizg said:
			
		

> In that case I think it's better:
> 
> Parakaloume kleinete tin porta.
> 
> It is the plural form. But when you use "kleiste" it means to close the door just once.  "Kleinete" is continuous --to close it everytime.
> 
> Also, parakalo (I ask) is singular. Parakaloume (we ask) is plural.
> 
> 
> I cannot use the Greek alphabet from my imac at home. If can wait I'll type it in Greek tomorrow.



Yes, of course. I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Krams

Dub has already said it in catalan so I'll try with the occitan, the most similar language to the catalan.
it could be something like this:
"Barratz la pòrta"

I'm not sure since the occitan has been separated into other dialects and It's almost lost.
Regards.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> How is it spelled on signs?



On a sign I would expect "Se ruega cerrar la puerta."

But I could be wrong...


----------



## vesna

In Slovene, it would be:

PROSIMO ZAPIRAJTE VRATA


----------



## Outsider

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Parakaloume kleinete tin porta.


It's interesting how the word for "door" is similar in Greek and Romance languages. _Porta/porta/porte/puerta_.


----------



## beatrizg

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, of course. I'm not in a hurry.


 
Here it goes:

*Παρακαλώ κλείνετε την πόρτα.*

I think this is the best version. 

Hola Outsider!

Regarding the word "porta", it does comes from Italian. There is a Greek word for door: θύρα  (thyra), but it's not used anymore as such.


----------



## maver

In Estonian:

Palun sulgege uks. 

or perhaps

Palume uks sulgeda. 

Unfortunately I can't recall ever seeing a sign with this request. 

All the best,
maver


----------



## Whodunit

maver said:
			
		

> In Estonian:
> 
> Palun sulgege uks.
> 
> or perhaps
> 
> Palume uks sulgeda.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't recall ever seeing a sign with this request.
> 
> All the best,
> maver



Where's the difference between these two versions?


----------



## Marcus

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I want to start with German:
> 
> "*Tür bitte schließen*"


Another way of saying it in German:

*"bitte, machen sie die Tür zu"

*Vielen Dank!
Marcus


----------



## Whodunit

Marcus said:
			
		

> Another way of saying it in German:
> 
> *"Bitte (no comma) machen Sie die Tür zu"
> 
> *Vielen Dank!
> Marcus



zumachen (colloquial) = schließen (standard German)

But I disagree with you, because I'm looking for the best sentence you could pin at a door. Your variant isn't wrong, it's correct, but it's how one would _say_ it, not _read_ it on a sign.


----------



## Marcus

Whodunit...

Wie du schon gesehn hast, meine Muttersprache ist nicht die Deutsche, deshalb mache ich zur Zeit noch kleine und grosser Fehler.
Aber! Der Satz, den ich gemacht habe... hat kein "Sie" oder "sie" fehler, es kommt darauf an wie Ich das sagen möchte.

Auf jeden Fall, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, und Ich hoffe, dass du mich öfters korrigierst. Herzlichen Dank.

Marcus


----------



## Whodunit

Marcus said:
			
		

> Whodunit...
> 
> Wie du schon gesehn hast *ist* meine Muttersprache nicht die Deutsche, deshalb mache ich zur*z*eit noch kleine und grosser Fehler.
> Aber! Der Satz, den ich gemacht habe... hat kein*en* "Sie" oder "sie" *F*ehler, es kommt darauf an*,* wie *i*ch *es* sagen möchte.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, und *i*ch hoffe, dass du mich öfters korrigierst. Herzlichen Dank.
> 
> Marcus



Bitte schön. Ich korigiere dich gern. Dein deutsch ist aber sehr gut. Ich habe es nur sehr intensiv korrigiert, daher sieht es so aus, als gäbe es viele Fehler, aber es sind wirklich nur kleine und keine schwerwiegende.

The difference between "sie" and "Sie" is like in English "they" and "you" and in Spanish "ellos" and "ustedes". You would never say: "Could they close the door, please?", but "Could you close the door please?".


----------



## maver

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Where's the difference between these two versions?



Palun sulgege uks.
Please close the door - palun is generally used as 'please', but it also means "I beg" or "I ask" or "I request" (you to close the door). 

Palume uks sulgeda.
Please close the door - we request/ask that the door be closed.

All the best,
maver


----------



## Whodunit

maver said:
			
		

> Palun sulgege uks.
> Please close the door - palun is generally used as 'please', but it also means "I beg" or "I ask" or "I request" (you to close the door).
> 
> Palume uks sulgeda.
> Please close the door - we request/ask that the door be closed.
> 
> All the best,
> maver



Would you prefer the first variant for an official sign?


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Whodunit,
En français et plus aimable/poli (plus formel aussi, ce que l'on voit dans les lieux publics) que ce qui a déjà été donné :

"Merci de fermer la porte"


----------



## Whodunit

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Bonjour Whodunit,
> En français et plus aimable/poli (plus formel aussi, ce que l'on voit dans les lieux publics) que ce qui a déjà été donné :
> 
> "Merci de fermer la porte"



Merci beaucoup, mais as-tu déjà vu cela sur des enseignes?


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui, Whodunit, c'est ce que l'on voit le plus souvent !! Sur les portes des toilettes  dans les magasins, dans tous les lieux publics... c'est "l'expression consacrée", en fait.
On peut dire aussi (mais c'est plus long) : "merci de maintenir la porte fermée"


----------



## elroy

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Oui, Whodunit, c'est ce que l'on voit le plus souvent !! Sur les portes des toilettes  dans les magasins, dans tous les lieux publics... c'est "l'expression consacrée", en fait.
> On peut dire aussi (mais c'est plus long) : "merci de maintenir la porte fermée"



Pourrait-on dire "Prière de fermer la porte"???


----------



## Inara

Hi Whodonit!
You can use this in russian:
УБЕДИТЕЛЬНАЯ ПРОСЬБА ЗАКРЫВАТЬ ДВЕРИ
Actually I haven t seen any sign in russian since about 10 years, but I think this one sounds very convincing. If you skip the first word (intensificater of the word "request", which is the second word) it is ok as well . It is written in impersonal form.
If you want it in form of order (well, direct request), it will be:
ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ЗАКРЫВАЙТЕ ДВЕРИ! (the first word means "please")
Both forms are allright, I would slightly prefer the impersonal one for the sigh


----------



## Whodunit

Inara said:
			
		

> Hi Whodonit!
> You can use this in russian:
> УБЕДИТЕЛЬНАЯ ПРОСЬБА ЗАКРЫВАТЬ ДВЕРИ
> Actually I haven t seen any sign in russian since about 10 years, but I think this one sounds very convincing. If you skip the first word (intensificater of the word "request", which is the second word) it is ok as well . It is written in impersonal form.
> If you want it in form of order (well, direct request), it will be:
> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ЗАКРЫВАЙТЕ ДВЕРИ! (the first word means "please")
> Both forms are allright, I would slightly prefer the impersonal one for the sigh



Thank you. Do you know the same in Azerbaijani?


----------



## mino

well, for mandarin(simplified chinese)
 "please close the door" is 
  请      关       门
qing       guan       men


----------



## ayed

Raja'an aghliq al-bab
رجاء أغلق الباب


----------



## Whodunit

mino said:
			
		

> well, for mandarin(simplified chinese)
> "please close the door" is
> 请      关       门
> qing       guan       men



Thank you very much. Are there spaces between the idiogrammes?


----------



## Whodunit

ayed said:
			
		

> Raja'an aghliq al-bab
> رجاء أغلق الباب



What do you say about this?



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Arabic: ﺏﺎﺑﻟﺍ ﻖﻼﻏﺇ ﺀﺍﺠﺮﻟﺍ
> Hebrew: נא לסגור את הדלת.
> Dutch: De deur sluiten alsublieft
> Norwegian: Lukke døren vær så god.



Ayed, your version is understandable for me, but I would translate Elroy's as follows:

The request is closing the door.

And Ayed's one:

Please close the door.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> What do you say about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Ayed, your version is understandable for me, but I would translate Elroy's as follows:
> 
> The request is closing the door.
> 
> And Ayed's one:
> 
> Please close the door.


 
My version is VERY difficult to translate literally, but I'll try:

الرجاء = the request; the plea
إغلاق= (the) closing
[genitive "of" implied] 
الباب = the door 

الرجاء is used idiomatically to mean "please."
إغلاق الباب would correspond to the German "die Tür schließen" - not literally, of course, since the infinitive as such does not exist in Arabic, but in the sense of *impersonality*.

For this reason, I would prefer my version for a sign. Ayed's version means "Please close the door [said to a singular male]," whereas my version means "Bitte die Tür schließen" - impersonal and general. 

Another version would be يرجى إغلاق الباب, which literally means "The closing of the door is requested." يرجى corresponds to Spanish "Se ruega," which is found very frequently on signs.

I hope it's clear now.


----------



## Inara

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Thank you. Do you know the same in Azerbaijani?


 
Hi Whodunit! My azeri is poor and quite out of use for about 15 yers already,
but I will try to find out.


----------



## marco_bcn

In Romanian:

Va rugam inchideti usa!

Hope it helps.

Marcos


----------



## Agnès E.

elroy said:
			
		

> Pourrait-on dire "Prière de fermer la porte"???



Oui, mais on l'utilise de moins en moins car c'est très autoritaire. De plus, ce n'est pas très correct du point de vue grammatical... même si on l'a dit pendant très longtemps !!


----------



## elroy

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Oui, mais on l'utilise de moins en moins car c'est très autoritaire. De plus, ce n'est pas très correct du point de vue grammatical... même si on l'a dit pendant très longtemps !!



Ah bon? Pourquoi pas?


----------



## Whodunit

Inara said:
			
		

> Hi Whodunit! My azeri is poor and quite out of use for about 15 yers already,
> but I will try to find out.



Yes, I'll await it.


----------



## Whodunit

marco_bcn said:
			
		

> In Romanian:
> 
> Va rugam inchideti usa!
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Marcos



Of course, it helps! Thank you very much.


----------



## canadian_french_homework

in my language:

phff-cha ch-zke phffla-phffla gue-phffla-phffla hugo

^^


----------



## Whodunit

canadian_french_homework said:
			
		

> in my language:
> 
> phff-cha ch-zke phffla-phffla gue-phffla-phffla hugo
> 
> ^^



Eh, what is YOUR language?


----------



## abc

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Maybe in a train or in a special room you have entered, you've already read the following in your language:
> 
> "Please close the door"
> 
> I want to know how it reads in your language. I need lots of expressions and in as many languages as possible. It's for a friend. Thanks in advance.


 
I'll convert these into Vietnamese font next time. 

Translations:

Xin ddo'ng cu*?a la.i
Xin khe'p cu*?a la.i
La`m o*n ddo'ng cu*?a la.i
La`m o*n khe'p cu*?a la.i


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi,

Here is another way to say it in Zulu. This one is better for a sign because it is more general. Rather than,* "I *would like you to close the door", it simply says "Please close the door".  

*Awuvale umnyango.  *

awu-....-e = please
-val- = close
umnyango = door


----------



## Whodunit

abc said:
			
		

> I'll convert these into Vietnamese font next time.
> 
> Translations:
> 
> Xin ddo'ng cu*?a la.i
> Xin khe'p cu*?a la.i
> La`m o*n ddo'ng cu*?a la.i
> La`m o*n khe'p cu*?a la.i



First of all, thank you very much!

Second, what do those asterisks mean?

And third, what does each translation mean, please?


----------



## Inara

Hi Whodonit!
I got it: Xahish edirem gapini örtun
(azeri)
The "sh" in azeri is  "S" with a litlle thing like a tale down, I haven t got it on my typeboard
be well!
Inara


----------



## maver

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Would you prefer the first variant for an official sign?



Yes, it's alright for a sign.


----------



## Lin

In Japanese, ドアをお閉めください。


----------



## Whodunit

Inara said:
			
		

> Hi Whodonit!
> I got it: Xahish edirem gapini örtun
> (azeri)
> The "sh" in azeri is  "S" with a litlle thing like a tale down, I haven t got it on my typeboard
> be well!
> Inara



Thanks a lot. Do you mean "*Xahiş* edirem gapini örtun"?


----------



## Whodunit

maver said:
			
		

> Yes, it's alright for a sign.





			
				Lin said:
			
		

> In Japanese, ドアをお閉めください。



Thank you very much.


----------



## charlie2

JJchang said:
			
		

> French: fermez la porte svp.
> Italian:  chiudete la porta per favore.
> Chinese: 請隨手關門 (please close the door as you go)


Another form that is quite common in Hong Kong : 請順手關門. This is actually Cantonese. The meaning is the same. (Please close the door as you go.)


----------



## Whodunit

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Another form that is quite common in Hong Kong : 請順手關門. This is actually Cantonese. The meaning is the same. (Please close the door as you go.)



Thank you very much. A bit off-topic: Does "廣東話" mean Cantonese?


----------



## charlie2

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. A bit off-topic: Does "廣東話" mean Cantonese?


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Inara

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot. Do you mean "*Xahiş* edirem gapini örtun"?


 
Yes that is it. But now I have a doubt. You know this "xahish *edirem*" means "I ask you a favour", maybe for a sign it is better "We ask..." So I suppose that would be: "...*edirik*..." though I wouldn t bet the spelling is allright. As the topic is not closed yet, let me do some further investigations


----------



## Whodunit

Inara said:
			
		

> Yes that is it. But now I have a doubt. You know this "xahish *edirem*" means "I ask you a favour", maybe for a sign it is better "We ask..." So I suppose that would be: "...*edirik*..." though I wouldn t bet the spelling is allright. As the topic is not closed yet, let me do some further investigations



Okay, since you're not quite positive, I'll maintain the old one. And by the way, the topic will never be closed.


----------



## Dragonleo

In finnish:
Suljethan oven, kiitos.

and in swedish
Stäng dörren, tack.


----------



## Whodunit

Dragonleo said:
			
		

> In finnish:
> Suljethan oven, kiitos.
> 
> and in swedish
> Stäng dörren, tack.



Thank you very much.


----------



## abc

Whodunit said:
			
		

> First of all, thank you very much!
> 
> Second, what do those asterisks mean?
> 
> And third, what does each translation mean, please?


 
Who, you're welcome!

~*~

Please = làm ơn; xin
close = đóng; khép
the = the definite article is a mystery to the Vietnamese 
door = cửa 

*Please close the door*:

a) Xin đóng cửa lại .
b) Xin khép cửa lại . 

c) Làm ơn đóng cửa lại .
d) Làm ơn khép cửa lại .

e) Xin làm ơn đóng cửa lại .
f) Xin làm ơn khép cửa lại .

g) Làm ơn xin đóng cửa lại .
h) Làm ơn xin khép cửa lại .

*Lại* in this case can mean *again* and is also one of those particles that soften the tone of the command/request. Without *lại*, all of the sentences from *a)-f)* will sound abrupt and incomplete and not very Vietnamese. 

*khép* means carefully, gently, softly close a door/gate/hands/legs...

The best ones, in my opinion, are *f) and h)*.  

~*~

We (Vietnamese typists) use the asterisk and other special characters to represent the Vietnamese diacritics when Vietnamese fonts are not available.


----------



## Whodunit

abc said:
			
		

> The best ones, in my opinion, are *f) and h)*.



Okay, so far so good, but ... is there ANY difference between *làm* and *xin*?

Thanks again.


----------



## egilmela

elroy said:
			
		

> Arabic: ﺏﺎﺑﻟﺍ ﻖﻼﻏﺇ ﺀﺍﺠﺮﻟﺍ
> Hebrew: נא לסגור את הדלת.
> Dutch: De deur sluiten alsublieft
> Norwegian: Lukke døren vær så god.


 

The software you use to translate her is no good. The correct norwegian translation is this: Kan du være så snill å lukke døren?

I don't mean to be rude, I only like it to be correct


----------



## Tabac

Kapi kapayiniz, lütfen (no dots on any of the 'i's).  There are both types in Turkish with different sounds.  These would sound very much like an English schwa.  With the dots, the sound is more like English h*i*t or s*ee*, depending on stress.

There is a far more formal way of saying it that would be perhaps on a sign near a door.  It would come out something like "It is requested that the door be closed".  I'll work on it.


----------



## Whodunit

egilmela said:
			
		

> The software you use to translate her is no good. The correct norwegian translation is this: Kan du være så snill å lukke døren?
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, I only like it to be correct



Thank you, but did you notice this post?



			
				HanneM said:
			
		

> hehehe..
> 
> On norwegian its: Lukk døren, takk


----------



## Whodunit

Tabac said:
			
		

> Kapi kapayiniz, lütfen (no dots on any of the 'i's).  There are both types in Turkish with different sounds.  These would sound very much like an English schwa.  With the dots, the sound is more like English h*i*t or s*ee*, depending on stress.
> 
> There is a far more formal way of saying it that would be perhaps on a sign near a door.  It would come out something like "It is requested that the door be closed".  I'll work on it.



Thank you. I think I'm going to wait for it.


----------



## elroy

egilmela said:
			
		

> The software you use to translate her is no good. The correct norwegian translation is this: Kan du være så snill å lukke døren?
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, I only like it to be correct



I did not use any software to translate!!!

I have taken a few Norwegian classes and translated it on my own.  I realized I was taking a risk and figured a native or advanced speaker would correct it.

Thank you very much for that.


----------



## elroy

egilmela said:
			
		

> The software you use to translate her is no good. The correct norwegian translation is this: Kan du være så snill å lukke døren?
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, I only like it to be correct



Also, just to remind you: we are looking for the equivalent of "Please close the door" that would be found on a door.

Your sentence means "Could you please close the door?"  That sounds more like a polite personal request than an official posting.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Also, just to remind you: we are looking for the equivalent of "Please close the door" that would be found on a door.
> 
> Your sentence means "Could you please close the door?"  That sounds more like a polite personal request than an official posting.



That's why I'll perhaps stick with Hanne's version.


----------



## egilmela

elroy said:
			
		

> Also, just to remind you: we are looking for the equivalent of "Please close the door" that would be found on a door.
> 
> Your sentence means "Could you please close the door?" That sounds more like a polite personal request than an official posting.


 

Yeah, but then again, we use "De" and "Dem" if we would be polite. Like this:
_Kan De være så snill og lukke døren?_ But in english it would have been like this: _Could thou please close the door?_ And that is very old fashioned. And in norwegian we don't use please so much as in english. So, it could be like this in a more informal way: _Lukk døren_


If you will, we can talk directly on msn [egilmela at hotmail dot com]


----------



## elroy

egilmela said:
			
		

> Yeah, but then again, we use "De" and "Dem" if we would be polite. Like this:
> _Kan De være så snill og lukke døren?_ But in english it would have been like this: _Could thou please close the door?_ And that is very old fashioned. And in norwegian we don't use please so much as in english. So, it could be like this in a more informal way: _Lukk døren_
> 
> 
> If you will, we can talk directly on msn [egilmela at hotmail dot com]



Yes, but the point is that is a personal request and not an impersonal posting...


----------



## MetalMarianne

If you are using the 'stänga dörren' version in Swedish, you can as well use the 'luk do/ren' in Norwegian - they are both impersonal commands - not quite polite, but not rude either - just impersonal.


(sorry for not having the signs, I'm lost with this keyboard)


----------



## egilmela

MetalMarianne said:
			
		

> If you are using the 'stänga dörren' version in Swedish, you can as well use the 'luk do/ren' in Norwegian - they are both impersonal commands - not quite polite, but not rude either - just impersonal.
> 
> 
> (sorry for not having the signs, I'm lost with this keyboard)


 
That's ok.
That's right but you spell it _Lukk døren _in Norwegian
and for the swedish _stänga_ - closing | _dörren_ - door ------ closing door
you have to remove the a: _stäng dörren_


----------



## MetalMarianne

*apologize*

I still have to work a lot on my grammar.....


----------



## Whodunit

egilmela said:
			
		

> That's ok.
> That's right but you spell it _Lukk døren _in Norwegian
> and for the swedish _stänga_ - closing | _dörren_ - door ------ closing door
> you have to remove the a: _stäng dörren_



So you think it's ok with "Stäng dörren" in Swedish and "Lukk døren" in Norwegian for an official sign? I mean a sign like "Do not touch!" or "Keep off!" ...


----------



## Whodunit

egilmela said:
			
		

> If you will, we can talk directly on msn [egilmela at hotmail dot com]



A little off-topic: You should ask him for PM-ing you, or you have to give your MSN address in your profile.


----------



## elastika

i don't know if i am too late but this is how it should read in croatian if it was a door sign:


molimo da zatvarate vrata

or

molim zatvoriti vrata

bok, elastika


----------



## Whodunit

elastika said:
			
		

> i don't know if i am too late but this is how it should read in croatian if it was a door sign:
> 
> 
> molimo da zatvarate vrata
> 
> or
> 
> molim zatvoriti vrata
> 
> bok, elastika



Thank you very much. It's never too late. BTW, where's the difference between them? I suppose, formality.


----------



## supercrom

Writing some pronunciation clues would be great.

Thanks

*Supercrom*


----------



## Whodunit

supercrom said:
			
		

> Writing some pronunciation clues would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *Supercrom*



For what language?


----------



## teanga tiger

Dún an doras, más é do thiol é.

That's ' please close the door ' in Irish


----------



## Benjy

how big is this sign going to be?


----------



## Whodunit

Benjy said:
			
		

> how big is this sign going to be?



Hi Benjy,

I just counted 30 languages and 3 pages. It looks great, but the world consists of 6,912 languages.


----------



## Benjy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi Benjy,
> 
> I just counted 30 languages and 3 pages. It looks great, but the world consists of 6,912 languages.



but of those languages how many have a standard written variety?

ps kudos to teanga tiger  celtic languages are cool. plus they are a heritage that it would be a shame to loose.


----------



## Whodunit

Benjy said:
			
		

> but of those languages how many have a standard written variety?
> 
> ps kudos to teanga tiger  celtic languages are cool. plus there are a heritage that it would be a shame to loose.



I don't know. I can speak only 0,03 % of them. Haha. Do you like Celtic languages? I do not, because I don't know them.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I don't know. I can speak only 0,03 % of them. Haha. Do you like Celtic languages? I do not, because I don't know them.



You only like languages you know?!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> You only like languages you know?!



Oh, I should rather have said "... because I don't know any word of them".    I don't want to begin it, because my interests are somewhere else, but not in Celtic languages.


----------



## Camille

en français : 

veuillez fermer la porte

It's more formal and polite than fermez la porte svp.


----------



## Whodunit

Camille said:
			
		

> en français :
> 
> veuillez fermer la porte
> 
> It's more formal and polite than fermez la porte svp.



But I'm not looking for a direct announcement to someone. It should be a sign, so that I don't have to use the direct formal address "vous".


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But I'm not looking for a direct announcement to someone. It should be a sign, so that I don't have to use the direct formal address "vous".



But "fermez la porte" has that anyway.  The "veuillez" version is actually more impersonal.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> But "fermez la porte" has that anyway.  The "veuillez" version is actually more impersonal.



Okay, but I liked Agnès version better.


----------



## paluszak

Jachu said:
			
		

> In Polish -
> 
> Proszę zamknąć drzwi! = Please close the door!
> 
> Proszę = please
> zamykać = infinitive form of closing
> drzwi = doors (in Polish doors are only in plural form)



I'd rather say:

Proszę zamykać drzwi.

(proszę - please 1st person singular present tense, zamykać - to close in imperfect form, drzwi - door in accusative case, plural; Polish verbs usually have two forms - imperfect, suggesting a repetitive action, and perfect, suggesting a single action)

Another way to say that in a more formal way and with a tint of obsoleteness is:

Uprasza się o zamykanie drzwi.

(uprasza się - to be requested, present tense, impersonal; o - preposition; zamykanie - n. closing, accusative; drzwi - door, accusative, plural)

The meaning is the same, however the second sentence brings to my mind a dusty governmental office with red-tape-weaving bureaucrats.

Cheers,
Jakub


----------



## estepona

Bulgarian:

Моля, затворете вратата. (Transcription: Molia, zatvorete vratata)


----------



## Whodunit

paluszak said:
			
		

> I'd rather say:
> 
> Proszę zamykać drzwi.
> 
> (proszę - please 1st person singular present tense, zamykać - to close in imperfect form, drzwi - door in accusative case, plural; Polish verbs usually have two forms - imperfect, suggesting a repetitive action, and perfect, suggesting a single action)



Well, that sounds much better to me. (No, not sound - I can't judge, because I don't know Polish) It just sounds better after your explanation. It should definitely be in the imperative.   



> Bulgarian:
> 
> Моля, затворете вратата. (Transcription: Molia, zatvorete vratata)



Thank you very much, Estepona.


----------



## Masood

In Punjabi:
Please close the door= *Dirvaaza bandd karo*.


----------



## Whodunit

Masood said:
			
		

> In Punjabi:
> Please close the door= *Dirvaaza bandd karo*.



Hm, and in Gurmukhi letters? Such as:
*ਇ *   _Sihari, pron. i_
*ਵ*  _Wawa, pron. wa_
*ਏ*  _Lavan, pron. e_

Could you please write it in such letters?


----------



## meili

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí, NTFS es correcto tu español. If you are using a formal register you say "Por favor (usted) cierre la puerta", if not you say "Por favor (tú) cierra la puerta".... in Argentina "Por favor (vos) cerrá la puerta".


 
I am a Filipino but in our city (in Chavacano), we say:

_"Favor cerra el puerta"_

We do not have the 'gender-number'. Odd? 

In Filipino it is as what NTFS has written.


----------



## Whodunit

meili said:
			
		

> I am a Filipino but in our city (in Chavacano), we say:
> 
> _"Favor cerra el puerta"_
> 
> We do not have the 'gender-number'. Odd?
> 
> In Filipino it is as what NTFS has written.



That proves what I always thought: Filipino is very similar to Spanish, isn't it?


----------



## meili

Whodunit said:
			
		

> That proves what I always thought: Filipino is very similar to Spanish, isn't it?


 
Not exactly  Only those who speaks in Chavacano, and as far as I know, there are only 2 cities in the Philippines who speaks the dialect, but we have many words in Filipino that are Spanish in nature like _siesta, fiesta, bueno, etc. etc._

Chavacano is known as 'broken-Spanish'.


----------



## jalexoid

Prašom uždaryti durys. - Lithuanian.


----------



## Whodunit

meili said:
			
		

> Not exactly  Only those who speaks in Chavacano, and as far as I know, there are only 2 cities in the Philippines who speaks the dialect, but we have many words in Filipino that are Spanish in nature like _siesta, fiesta, bueno, etc. etc._
> 
> Chavacano is known as 'broken-Spanish'.



Oh, that's mean!    Interesting, interesting ... Is it like "bad Spanish" or just another dialect or a language per se?


----------



## Whodunit

jalexoid said:
			
		

> Prašom uždaryti durys. - Lithuanian.



Thank you very much, Jalexoid.    Do you know other Baltic languages as well?


----------



## meili

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Oh, that's mean!  Interesting, interesting ... Is it like "bad Spanish" or just another dialect or a language per se?


 
Guess when God showered the _castellanos _in the Philippines, only the two cities were awake during that time  hehehe... bad...

I don't know, perhaps, like some kind of a 'bad Spanish', or I will not be hearing lots of 'mande?' if my Spanish has been very good..  (joke!) But I am *POLISHING *it now. 



> Example: Por favor cerra la puerta.
> I don't like - No me gusta (Spanish) - No quiere yo (our dialect)
> I don't know - No se (Spanish) - No sabe yo (our dialect)


 If you want I can give you other samples through PM.


----------



## Whodunit

meili said:
			
		

> If you want I can give you other samples through PM.



Well, now I'm a bit interested in your language. You could send me some comparisons.


----------



## proofs

teanga tiger said:
			
		

> Dún an doras, más é do thiol é.
> 
> That's ' please close the door ' in Irish


 

In fact, it is "Dún an doras, más é do thoil é."  Probably just a 'typo' on Teanga Tiger's part. But, there's nothing worse than to see small mistakes in things that may possibly be on public display!


----------



## Whodunit

proofs said:
			
		

> In fact, it is "Dún an doras, más é do thoil é."  Probably just a 'typo' on Teanga Tiger's part. But, there's nothing worse than to see small mistakes in things that may possibly be on public display!



Right. It looked totally normal to me.


----------



## Merlin

Pakisara and pinto. Tagalog


----------



## Whodunit

Merlin said:
			
		

> Pakisara and pinto. Tagalog



NTFS suggested "ang". I would have said "Sara ang pinto" in Filipino, but I'm just an absolute beginner of this language, so I trust you. But I'm not sure about "ang". Could that be something else, excpet for "the" or "this" in English?


----------



## Merlin

Whodunit said:
			
		

> NTFS suggested "ang". I would have said "Sara ang pinto" in Filipino, but I'm just an absolute beginner of this language, so I trust you. But I'm not sure about "ang". Could that be something else, excpet for "the" or "this" in English?


 
Actually I was wrong.  It should be "Pakisara ang Pinto" My apologies. Sometimes I have this "fat fingers" that I'm pressing the wrong letters.

Yes you're correct. "ang" is equivalent to "the" and "this" in English. 

I feel great actually because someone like you is interested in my language. (I'm just assuming you are.) It's not that hard. We have some words similar to Spanish words. They sometimes differ in spelling. Thank you so much for informing me. Any corrections are welcome. I'm not perfect.


----------



## Whodunit

Merlin said:
			
		

> Actually I was wrong.  It should be "Pakisara ang Pinto" My apologies. Sometimes I have this "fat fingers" that I'm pressing the wrong letters.
> 
> Yes you're correct. "ang" is equivalent to "the" and "this" in English.
> 
> I feel great actually because someone like you is interested in my language. (I'm just assuming you are.) It's not that hard. We have some words similar to Spanish words. They sometimes differ in spelling. Thank you so much for informing me. Any corrections are welcome. I'm not perfect.



Thanks for your enlightenment.    Well, I'm interested in every language, but Tagalog seems to a bit more useful than another minor language. What do you think about my "sara ang pinto"?


----------



## Merlin

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Thanks for your enlightenment.  Well, I'm interested in every language, but Tagalog seems to a bit more useful than another minor language. What do you think about my "sara ang pinto"?


 
Thank you for your interest in my language. You'll get used to it. Just post your questions are all my Filipino Kababayan will help you. "Sara ang pinto" for me is somewhat imcomplete. It can be "sarado and pinto" (The door is close) or "Pakisara ang pinto". However I'll try to check "sara ang pinto" is I can find something. Gracias!


----------



## Whodunit

Merlin said:
			
		

> Thank you for your interest in my language. You'll get used to it. Just post your questions are all my Filipino Kababayan will help you. "Sara ang pinto" for me is somewhat imcomplete. It can be "sarado and pinto" (The door is close) or "Pakisara ang pinto". However I'll try to check "sara ang pinto" is I can find something. Gracias!



Oh my God, I'm by no means sure what you mean by "and". Is that always a typo for "ang" or correct Filipino? Actually it should mean "The door is shut (not closed)".


----------



## Merlin

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Oh my God, I'm by no means sure what you mean by "and". Is that always a typo for "ang" or correct Filipino? Actually it should mean "The door is shut (not closed)".


 
Not again... Why am I always mistaken in this word. "and" should be "ang"
"Sarado ang pinto" My apologies. I guess my fingers are a bit confused about this word (what a lame excuse hahahaha........) You got me


----------



## Whodunit

Merlin said:
			
		

> You got me



And in a language I don't even know.    Okay, now I can be sure what you mean, every time you type "and" in Filipino.


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí, NTFS es correcto tu español. If you are using a formal register you say "Por favor (usted) cierre la puerta", if not you say "Por favor (tú) cierra la puerta".... in Argentina "Por favor (vos) cerrá la puerta".


I want to add something (just in case  )
In plural:
Por favor (ustedes) cierren la puerta.
Por favor (vosotros) cerrad la puerta.

Greetings!


----------



## Whodunit

Mita said:
			
		

> I want to add something (just in case  )
> In plural:
> Por favor (ustedes) cierren la puerta.
> Por favor (vosotros) cerrad la puerta.
> 
> Greetings!



Well, the problem is that I didn't want to have an "oral address" to a person, but an announcement on a sign, so I think your version is one you would _say_ and not _write on a sign_.   

Thank you, anyway.


----------



## Mita

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, the problem is that I didn't want to have an "oral address" to a person, but an announcement on a sign, so I think your version is one you would _say_ and not _write on a sign_.
> 
> Thank you, anyway.


Hummm... sorry!! Sometimes I don't pay enough attention...  I think a sign would say: "Por favor, cierre la puerta"(second person - formal "usted"). It also can be: "Favor de cerrar la puerta". But I like the first one better.

Best regards


----------



## Whodunit

Mita said:
			
		

> Hummm... sorry!! Sometimes I don't pay enough attention...  I think a sign would say: "Por favor, cierre la puerta"(second person - formal "usted"). It also can be: "Favor de cerrar la puerta". But I like the first one better.
> 
> Best regards



Ok, I think "Per favor, cierre la puerta" would be the best solution.


----------



## Mita

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ok, I think "Per favor, cierre la puerta" would be the best solution.


Yep, it's the best one. But... it's pOr favor, not pEr favor. 

Greetings!


----------



## Whodunit

Mita said:
			
		

> Yep, it's the best one. But... it's pOr favor, not pEr favor.
> 
> Greetings!



Agh, Italiñol.    Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ericaustin1305

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Another form that is quite common in Hong Kong : 請順手關門. This is actually Cantonese. The meaning is the same. (Please close the door as you go.)


 
Or 請把門關上.
In Putonghua: Qing ba men guan shang.

Sorry, I don't know how to type the accents.


----------



## Whodunit

ericaustin1305 said:
			
		

> Or 請把門關上.
> In Putonghua: Qing ba men guan shang.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know how to type the accents.



What does that mean in English?


----------



## ericaustin1305

Whodunit,

First, thx for your sincere reply in both here and another topic.
"請把門關上" also means "Please close the door", but it doesn't carry the meaning "as you go".
The difference between "請把門關上" and "請順手關門" is the arrangement of the verb and object.

Welcome any supplementary / further explanation. I am a beginner in linguistic.


----------



## Whodunit

ericaustin1305 said:
			
		

> Whodunit,
> 
> First, thx for your sincere reply in both here and another topic.
> "請把門關上" also means "Please close the door", but it doesn't carry the meaning "as you go".
> The difference between "請把門關上" and "請順手關門" is the arrangement of the verb and object.
> 
> Welcome any supplementary / further explanation. I am a beginner in linguistic.



So you suggest me to use 請把門關上 for an offical sign?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ericaustin1305

Whodunit said:
			
		

> So you suggest me to use 請把門關上 for an offical sign?


 
Both are acceptable for an official sign.


----------



## Whodunit

ericaustin1305 said:
			
		

> Both are acceptable for an official sign.



Well, then I like yours much better, because it's shorter and I don't like that "attachment" _as you go_.


----------



## Mononen from Sweden

Swedish:
"Var god, stäng dörren."
english direct translation;
"Be kind, close the door."


----------



## Whodunit

Mononen from Sweden said:
			
		

> Swedish:
> "Var god, stäng dörren."
> english direct translation;
> "Be kind, close the door."


 
Could I read that on signs?


----------



## Mononen from Sweden

Yes.
The swedish official signs often says:
"Var god, stäng dörren."
Or perhaps;
"Var snäll och stäng dörren när du går."
In english this would be;
"Be kind and close the door when you leave."
Both fits perfectly alright.
   /Rasmus from Sweden


----------



## Whodunit

Mononen from Sweden said:
			
		

> Yes.
> The swedish official signs often says:
> "Var god, stäng dörren."
> Or perhaps;
> "Var snäll och stäng dörren när du går."
> In english this would be;
> "Be kind and close the door when you leave."
> Both fits perfectly alright.
> /Rasmus from Sweden


 
Okay, so I assume I can go with your variant.


----------



## Mononen from Sweden

Yes, I actually think that the first would be the best.
If you ever need translation from english into swedish, please don't be afraid of asking!
   /Rasmus from Sweden


----------



## Tisia

Persian: Lotfan dar ra beband.


----------



## Tisia

Finnish: Ole hyvä ja sulje ovi.


----------



## Tisia

You could as well say in
Finnish: Sulkeka ovi.


----------



## Ljubodrag Gráthas

teanga tiger said:
			
		

> Dún an doras, más é do thiol é.
> 
> That's ' please close the door ' in Irish


 
No, this is not correct. You have switched two vowels in the last but one word. It should be:
Dún an doras, más é do thoil é.

Agus níl mé lánchinnte go bhfuil Gaeilge ar bith agat, mar sin, ach cúpla focal as búnscoil...

That was something written in Irish for teanga tiger


----------



## Ljubodrag Gráthas

Right, in Serbian, if it is a sign, in Cyrillic and Latin alphabets (we use both)

Молимо вас затворите врата
Molimo vas zatvorite vrata

Lit. We beg of you, close the door


----------



## Whodunit

Tizha said:
			
		

> You could as well say in
> Finnish: Sulkeka ovi.


 


> Finnish: Ole hyvä ja sulje ovi.


 
What about post #70? Three variants and I dopn't know much Finnish.


----------



## Whodunit

Ljubodrag Gráthas said:
			
		

> No, this is not correct. You have switched two vowels in the last but one word. It should be:
> Dún an doras, más é do thoil é.
> 
> Agus níl mé lánchinnte go bhfuil Gaeilge ar bith agat, mar sin, ach cúpla focal as búnscoil...
> 
> That was something written in Irish for teanga tiger


 
Correct, but you obviously missed this post.


----------



## Whodunit

Ljubodrag Gráthas said:
			
		

> Right, in Serbian, if it is a sign, in Cyrillic and Latin alphabets (we use both)
> 
> Молимо вас затворите врата
> Molimo vas zatvorite vrata
> 
> Lit. We beg of you, close the door


 
Perfect. Would you put Cyrillic on a par with Latin on ONE sign or do you just use the Cyrillic alphabet for such formal things?


----------



## Whodunit

Tizha said:
			
		

> Persian: Lotfan dar ra beband.


 
I'd really like you to write this in Persian letters or if your software doesn't allow it, please write the names of the letters in the correct order.

My guess:

.ﮄﻨﭔ ﺍﺮ ﺮﮅ ﺎﻔﭥﻟ


----------



## Ljubodrag Gráthas

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Perfect. Would you put Cyrillic on a par with Latin on ONE sign or do you just use the Cyrillic alphabet for such formal things?


 
Argh, things are a bit more complicated in that compartment… During the communist times, both alphabets were equal in theory, but even in Serbia there was a ghastly pressure to use the Latin one in “normal life”, Cyrillic being branded somewhat backward. After year 2000 and the departure of Milosevic, there is a mild pressure from the government, sort of paying a lip-service, to use more the Cyrillic one and the official documents must be in Cyrillic, if the language used is Serbian (Minorities have the right to official documents in their languages). There is a lot of debate on the new constitution, and as things are progressing, alphabet-wise, the final solution is going to be: Cyrillic alphabet is in the official use, with the right of individual to use whatever alphabet he/she likes. This is too soft in my opinion, as the Cyrillic alphabet is dying out, about 80% of the people are using Latin alph. in their everyday dealings. Everybody is proficient in both alphabets, and you could see all three solutions: only Cyrillic signs, only Latin signs, and both combined anywhere at all except if it is an OFFICIAL STATE building, in which case only Cyrillic letters must be used.


----------



## Whodunit

Ljubodrag Gráthas said:
			
		

> Argh, things are a bit more complicated in that compartment… During the communist times, both alphabets were equal in theory, but even in Serbia there was a ghastly pressure to use the Latin one in “normal life”, Cyrillic being branded somewhat backward. After year 2000 and the departure of Milosevic, there is a mild pressure from the government, sort of paying a lip-service, to use more the Cyrillic one and the official documents must be in Cyrillic, if the language used is Serbian (Minorities have the right to official documents in their languages). There is a lot of debate on the new constitution, and as things are progressing, alphabet-wise, the final solution is going to be: Cyrillic alphabet is in the official use, with the right of individual to use whatever alphabet he/she likes. This is too soft in my opinion, as the Cyrillic alphabet is dying out, about 80% of the people are using Latin alph. in their everyday dealings. Everybody is proficient in both alphabets, and you could see all three solutions: only Cyrillic signs, only Latin signs, and both combined anywhere at all except if it is an OFFICIAL STATE building, in which case only Cyrillic letters must be used.


 
Thank you very much for that information, Ljubodrag Gráthas. Now I have an almost clear picture of the Serbian situation concerning which alphabet is used where and why.


----------



## Tisia

لطفا در را ببند
(lotfan dar ra beband)

لطفا     در  را  ببند
beband ra  dar  lotfan

Is this what you want, Whodunit? If you want to read it then you read it from right.


----------



## Whodunit

Tizha said:
			
		

> لطفا در را ببند
> (lotfan dar ra beband)
> 
> لطفا در را ببند
> beband ra dar lotfan
> 
> Is this what you want, Whodunit? If you want to read it then you read it from right.


 
Yes, that's it. Your words really look very Arabic, which I know the basics of. I just tried to write it more Persian, because isn't Persian known for its special Arabic letters, such as "*گ*" and "*ڤ*"?


----------



## Tisia

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, that's it. Your words really look very Arabic, which I know the basics of. I just tried to write it more Persian, because isn't Persian known for its special Arabic letters, such as "*گ*" and "*ڤ*"?



Actually letter *گ *is Persian not Arabic and *ڤ (V) *is a Kurdish letter. it is neither persian nor arabic.*ڤ *in Persian would be *( **و )*and is pronounced sometimes as (V) and sometimes as (w).


----------



## Whodunit

Tizha said:
			
		

> Actually letter *گ *is Persian not Arabic and *ڤ (V) *is a Kurdish letter. it is neither persian nor arabic.


 

Thank you very much for that info. I saw "Vienna" written in Arabic as follows: *ڤيينا*





> *ڤ*





> in Persian would be





> *( و **) *





> and is pronounced sometimes as (V) and sometimes as (w).


 
... and as uu as well like in Arabic (for instance: sukuun/silence)?


----------



## Tisia

Actually it is not the common case. Mostly in Arabic they use ف for v,using  ڤ is rare.


----------



## Boet

elroy said:
			
		

> Arabic: ﺏﺎﺑﻟﺍ ﻖﻼﻏﺇ ﺀﺍﺠﺮﻟﺍ
> Hebrew: נא לסגור את הדלת.
> Dutch: De deur sluiten alsublieft
> Norwegian: Lukke døren vær så god.


 
- Afrikaans: _Sluit asseblief die deur._ 'Asseblief' is often abbreviated to ' _asb._ '

- Dutch: 'Sluit alstublieft de deur' would be the Dutch equivalent of the Afrikaans phrase and of course wholly correct. However we commonly use the infinitive: _De deur sluiten alstublieft. _'Alsublieft ' must be a typo; the correct form is als_t_ublieft (literally: if-_it-_you-pleases). On signs one could omit the article and use an abbreviation for shortness: _Deur sluiten a.u.b._ 

_- _Malay: _Tolong tutup pintu_ (literally: help close door). I only speak Indonesian Malay, but I'm sure it would do in Malaysia as well.

- Samoan: _Fa'amolemole tapuni faitoto'a_

Cheers,
Boet


----------



## Whodunit

Boet said:
			
		

> - Afrikaans: _Sluit asseblief die deur._ 'Asseblief' is often abbreviated to ' _asb._ '
> 
> - Dutch: 'Sluit alstublieft de deur' would be the Dutch equivalent of the Afrikaans phrase and of course wholly correct. However we commonly use the infinitive: _De deur sluiten alstublieft. _'Alsublieft ' must be a typo; the correct form is als_t_ublieft (literally: if-_it-_you-pleases). On signs one could omit the article and use an abbreviation for shortness: _Deur sluiten a.u.b._
> 
> _- _Malay: _Tolong tutup pintu_ (literally: help close door). I only speak Indonesian Malay, but I'm sure it would do in Malaysia as well.
> 
> - Samoan: _Fa'amolemole tapuni faitoto'a_
> 
> Cheers,
> Boet


 
Hartelijk dank.


----------



## phoebesgrandad

In dutch also (doe de deur toe astublift) maybe a more informal term but non the less perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Whodunit

Boet[i said:
			
		

> - [/i]Malay: _Tolong tutup pintu_ (literally: help close door). I only speak Indonesian Malay, but I'm sure it would do in Malaysia as well.
> 
> - Samoan: _Fa'amolemole tapuni faitoto'a_


 
Hi Boet,

For my project with the biggest sign at a door I need to know the names of each language in the national language. So, could you please check if these are correct:

"Gagana fa'a Samoa" for Samoan.
"Bahasa Melayu" for Malay.
 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## paluszak

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi Boet,
> 
> For my project with the biggest sign at a door I need to know the names of each language in the national language. So, could you please check if these are correct:
> 
> "Gagana fa'a Samoa" for Samoan.
> "Bahasa Melayu" for Malay.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Polish: język polski
Russian: русский язык
Chinese: 中文
Japanese: 日本语

Hope it helps.
J.


----------



## amnesia

i'd say 

lo sama7t, 9ik il bab

(lo samaht, sik il bab)

(arabic)

but thats if I'm speaking to someone and was speaking casually.


----------



## elroy

amnesia said:
			
		

> i'd say
> 
> lo sama7t, 9ik il bab
> 
> (lo samaht, sik il bab)
> 
> (arabic)
> 
> but thats if I'm speaking to someone and was speaking casually.


 
Here's my colloquial version:

Law sama7et, sakker il-baab 

(f.: Law sama7ti, sakri l-baab)


----------



## amnesia

yeah I'd say that too.


----------



## chinita

hi !!
in chinese it could be like this

"ni qing ba men guan"

你 请 把 门 关  ..this "qing" is please

you can also say   "guan men"...close the door


----------



## annettehola

Vaer venlig at lukke doeren, tak. This is Danish. 
(ae, oe  are Danish characters. I'm sorry I can't find them on the keyboard I have now, but ae is written like an a and an e together, and the oe is an o with a slash through it, starting from the upper right "corner," not from the left.)
One thing more: Elroy wrote, that in Norwegian it's Lukke doeren, vaer saa god. It is better to use what HanneM wrote: Lukk doeren, takk. Annette


----------



## MingRaymond

Vær venlig at lukke døren, tak.
Is this correct?


----------



## paluszak

chinita said:
			
		

> hi !!
> in chinese it could be like this
> 
> "ni qing ba men guan"
> 
> 你 请 把 门 关  ..this "qing" is please
> 
> you can also say   "guan men"...close the door



The sentence is gramatically ok, but the usual way of writing this is: 请随手关门, which literaly means "Please close the door as you go".

Jakub


----------



## chinita

eh!! thanks so much for that correction..perhaps in the future there will be a chinese/spanish/english forum jajjaj!!


----------



## MrFred

japanese = doa o shimete kudasaimasen ka?
spanish = Puede cerrar la puerta, por favor?


----------



## annettehola

Yes. Vaer venlig at lukke doeren is absolutely correct. Annette


----------



## Boet

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi Boet,
> 
> For my project with the biggest sign at a door I need to know the names of each language in the national language. So, could you please check if these are correct:
> 
> "Gagana fa'a Samoa" for Samoan.
> "Bahasa Melayu" for Malay.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Hi,
" Bahasa Melayu " is absolutely correct for Malay.
As far as my memory goes " Gagana fa'a Samoa " is correct as well, but I have no way of checking this.
Boet


----------



## Whodunit

paluszak said:
			
		

> Polish: *(*język*)* polski
> Russian: русский *(*язык*)*
> Chinese: 中文
> Japanese: 日本语
> 
> Hope it helps.
> J.


 
Haha, I know. If I didn't know some language's national name, I would have asked you.

BTW, couldn't I omit język and язык if I speak about languages in general. For instance, I say "English" and not "the English language". As far as I know, polski and русский would be understood as well as the language spoken in Poland and Russia.


----------



## Whodunit

amnesia said:
			
		

> i'd say
> 
> lo sama7t, 9ik il bab
> 
> (lo samaht, sik il bab)
> 
> (arabic)
> 
> but thats if I'm speaking to someone and was speaking casually.


 


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Here's my colloquial version:
> 
> Law sama7et, sakker il-baab
> 
> (f.: Law sama7ti, sakri l-baab)


 
You're funny. I don't need them for a sign, maybe just for conversation in Palestine or Qatar.


----------



## Whodunit

annettehola said:
			
		

> Yes. V*ær* venlig at lukke d*ø*ren, *tak* is absolutely correct. Annette


 
æ = Alt (pressing; holding) + 0230 (on the num pad)
ø = Alt + 0248

Hope this helps.

PS: Thank you very much for the Danish equivalent.


----------



## Whodunit

Boet said:
			
		

> Hi,
> " Bahasa Melayu " is absolutely correct for Malay.
> As far as my memory goes " Gagana fa'a Samoa " is correct as well, but I have no way of checking this.
> Boet


 
I found it here, so I suppose it's correct.


----------



## Boet

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I found it here, so I suppose it's correct.


_O le gagana fa'a Samoa o le gagana moni o Samoa (Samoa i Sisifo) atoa fo'i ma Amerika Samoa. O le gagana Samoa e maua i le aiga fa'a le gagana o Austronesian. O lena aiga e aofia le gagana fa'a Tonga, fa'a Mauli, fa'a Hawaii, ma Malagasy. _

Which translates as : Samoan is the native ('true') language of Samoa (Western Samoa) and also of American Samoa. Samoan belongs to the Austronesian family of languages. More languages of this family are Tongan, Maori, Hawaiian and Malagasy.

By the way, taking up your recent question on this forum about _(język) polski_ and _(the English) language_, I feel (for what my feelings about the Samoan idiom are worth !) that one cannot omit ‘gagana’. 

Another item is ‘ le’ which is the definite article. The normal rule is that all singular nouns must take the definite article, if only because omission of this article is one way of indicating the plural. I cannot remember any exceptions to this rule so I suppose it applies to languages as well. 

Then there is the article ‘o’. It has no equivalent in English. It introduces the subject at the beginning of a sentence and also nouns that stand by themselves. I guess one could compare it to the nominative case of Latin. Therefore I think that if you make a list of ‘endonyms’ of languages, to be wholly correct, you had better use the full expression ‘_o le gagana fa’a Samoa’._

And: no, you cannot omit ‘bahasa’ in ‘_bahasa Melayu’_.

Regards,
Boet


----------



## paluszak

Whodunit said:
			
		

> (...)BTW, couldn't I omit język and язык if I speak about languages in general. For instance, I say "English" and not "the English language". As far as I know, polski and русский would be understood as well as the language spoken in Poland and Russia.



Yeah, you can omit it it suits you.

J.


----------



## Honeylhanz

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Maybe in a train or in a special room you have entered, you've already read the following in your language:
> 
> "Please close the door"
> 
> I want to know how it reads in your language. I need lots of expressions and in as many languages as possible. It's for a friend. Thanks in advance.


spanish: Por favor cierre la puerta.
filipino: pakisara ang pinto.


----------



## Whodunit

Boet said:
			
		

> _O le gagana fa'a Samoa o le gagana moni o Samoa (Samoa i Sisifo) atoa fo'i ma Amerika Samoa. O le gagana Samoa e maua i le aiga fa'a le gagana o Austronesian. O lena aiga e aofia le gagana fa'a Tonga, fa'a Mauli, fa'a Hawaii, ma Malagasy. _
> 
> Which translates as : Samoan is the native ('true') language of Samoa (Western Samoa) and also of American Samoa. Samoan belongs to the Austronesian family of languages. More languages of this family are Tongan, Maori, Hawaiian and Malagasy.
> 
> By the way, taking up your recent question on this forum about _(język) polski_ and _(the English) language_, I feel (for what my feelings about the Samoan idiom are worth !) that one cannot omit ‘gagana’.
> 
> Another item is ‘ le’ which is the definite article. The normal rule is that all singular nouns must take the definite article, if only because omission of this article is one way of indicating the plural. I cannot remember any exceptions to this rule so I suppose it applies to languages as well.
> 
> Then there is the article ‘o’. It has no equivalent in English. It introduces the subject at the beginning of a sentence and also nouns that stand by themselves. I guess one could compare it to the nominative case of Latin. Therefore I think that if you make a list of ‘endonyms’ of languages, to be wholly correct, you had better use the full expression ‘_o le gagana fa’a Samoa’._


  
 
Oh, I understand. Thank you very much for the info. But what do you mean by "endonym"? Em - I know the meaning, but I don't understand in the context you used it.

Would you recommend me to use "fa'a Samoa" or "gagana fa'a Samoa"? And by the way, could I also say "Samoa" like in English? Just without the article.




> And: no, you cannot omit ‘bahasa’ in ‘_bahasa Melayu’_.


 
Because "bahasa" doesn't mean "language", does it? I thought it indicates something on the Bahasa Isles.


----------



## Whodunit

Honeylhanz said:
			
		

> spanish: Por favor cierre la puerta.
> filipino: pakisara ang pinto.


 
I assume you missed NFTS' post: #6


----------



## Boet

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But what do you mean by "endonym"?


An endonym is the name given to a _geographical feature_ by the people living there (Straßburg/Strasbourg, München, Leuven), as opposed to exonyms given by outsiders (Straatsburg/Estrasburgo, Munich/Monaco, Louvain/Lovaina/Löwen).
I do not know if there is a term for indigenous and exogenous names given to _languages_, therefore by extension I have used the word endonym between quotation marks.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Would you recommend me to use "fa'a Samoa" or "gagana fa'a Samoa"? And by the way, could I also say "Samoa" like in English? Just without the article.


"Samoa" by itself can only be used for the country. "fa'a Samoa" means in the way of Samoa. "gagana fa'a Samoa" designates the Samoan language, but, as I explained in my earlier post, I think that it is better to use the full term "o le gagana fa' a Samoa" if the expression is not part of a sentence.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Because "bahasa" doesn't mean "language", does it? I thought it indicates something on the Bahasa Isles.


On the contrary: "bahasa" means "language". Bahasa Belanda (Dutch), bahasa Junani (Greek), bahasa Jerman (German), bahasa Inggeris (English) etc.
"Melayu" is a qualifier, indicating that a thing belongs to/is in the way of the Malay speaking peoples. Anak Melayu (a Malay child), bahasa Melayu (Malay, the Malay language), lagu Melayu (a Malay song), bangsa Melayu (the Malay people). You cannot leave out "bahasa" if you are speaking about the Malay language, except if you are further qualifying that language: Melayu Ambon (Malay as it is spoken on the island of Ambon), Melayu pasar (market Malay, i.e. as spoken by the common people), Melayu tinggi (official Malay, Standard Malay). So for your purposes you _must_ use the full term "bahasa Melayu".

I hope everything is clear now.
Boet


----------



## Whodunit

Boet said:
			
		

> An endonym is the name given to a _geographical feature_ by the people living there (Straßburg/Strasbourg, München, Leuven), as opposed to exonyms given by outsiders (Straatsburg/Estrasburgo, Munich/Monaco, Louvain/Lovaina/Löwen).
> I do not know if there is a term for indigenous and exogenous names given to _languages_, therefore by extension I have used the word endonym between quotation marks.


 
Ah thanks for the enlightenment. I think I get your intention now.



> "Samoa" by itself can only be used for the country. "fa'a Samoa" means in the way of Samoa. "gagana fa'a Samoa" designates the Samoan language, but, as I explained in my earlier post, I think that it is better to use the full term "o le gagana fa' a Samoa" if the expression is not part of a sentence.


 
Ok, so I'll go with "O le gagana fa'a Samoa" for a sign. But let me explain my intention to you once agin: You know a TV's operating instructions, fr instance. If you thumb through it, you'll see it written in many languages. Before a new language starts, you can see "Polski" in the heading for example. So, would you still use "O le gagana fa'a Samoa" in this situation?



> On the contrary: "bahasa" means "language". Bahasa Belanda (Dutch), bahasa Junani (Greek), bahasa Jerman (German), bahasa Inggeris (English) etc.
> "Melayu" is a qualifier, indicating that a thing belongs to/is in the way of the Malay speaking peoples. Anak Melayu (a Malay child), bahasa Melayu (Malay, the Malay language), lagu Melayu (a Malay song), bangsa Melayu (the Malay people). You cannot leave out "bahasa" if you are speaking about the Malay language, except if you are further qualifying that language: Melayu Ambon (Malay as it is spoken on the island of Ambon), Melayu pasar (market Malay, i.e. as spoken by the common people), Melayu tinggi (official Malay, Standard Malay). So for your purposes you _must_ use the full term "bahasa Melayu".


 
Okay. Thank you very much for this delightful explanation.


----------



## Boet

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You know a TV's operating instructions, for instance. If you thumb through it, you'll see it written in many languages. Before a new language starts, you can see "Polski" in the heading for example. So, would you still use "O le gagana fa'a Samoa" in this situation?


I think I see what you mean now.
In Malay I would still use "Bahasa Melayu". Using just "Melayu" has something unfinished, something unpolished about it. I'm sure a Malay or Indonesian teacher would correct his pupils.
In Samoan I cannot be so sure. I have been studying it for a few years only and all I know is from memory. In the case that you' ve mentioned it is obvious that you are speaking about the language and it is conceivable that the rule about the nominative and definite articles would not apply. Surfing the web I fould a couple of sites which seem to point in that direction.
Unfortunately WordReferenceForums will not take my post if it contains a link, even if broken by blanks.
By the way, I should have made clear that the nominative article begins with a glottal stop, therefore it should be written [ 'o ] not [ o ]. I'm putting it between brackets to avoid confusion with quotation marks. 
I whish there were a native speaker of le gagana fa'a Samoa on this forum!
Boet


----------



## Whodunit

Boet said:
			
		

> I think I see what you mean now.
> In Malay I would still use "Bahasa Melayu". Using just "Melayu" has something unfinished, something unpolished about it. I'm sure a Malay or Indonesian teacher would correct his pupils.


 
Ok, Boet. This I understood. Now I know what "bahasa" means and how rto use it.



> In Samoan I cannot be so sure. I have been studying it for a few years only and all I know is from memory. In the case that you' ve mentioned it is obvious that you are speaking about the language and it is conceivable that the rule about the nominative and definite articles would not apply. Surfing the web I fould a couple of sites which seem to point in that direction.


 
I think that's enough. I'm going to use "gagana fa'a Samoa" for my project after your explanation. 



> Unfortunately WordReferenceForums will not take my post if it contains a link, even if broken by blanks.


 
You need to be a "Member" with 30 posts, I think (you're still a "Junior Member"). Just to avoid young foreros' spamming. 




> By the way, I should have made clear that the nominative article begins with a glottal stop, therefore it should be written [ 'o ] not [ o ]. I'm putting it between brackets to avoid confusion with quotation marks.


 


Ah ok. A glottal stop is easy to pronounce, but unfortunately it's even written in Samoan (in Hebrew and Arabic as well), not like in English, for instance, where we know when to use a glottal stop.




> I whish there were a native speaker of le gagana fa'a Samoa on this forum!


 

Be glad: You're the first one who knows the most of that language.


----------



## Lucía Sánchez Martínez

Por favor, cierra la puerta.
Cierren la puerta, por favor.
Cierra la puerta, por favor.
Por favor, cierren la puerta.
Literalmente sería por favor cierra/cierren/la puerta.


----------



## phoebesgrandad

i can give you please close the door in old scottish.

di yi wany shut thi door hen/son masculin/feminine


----------



## Whodunit

phoebesgrandad said:
			
		

> i can give you please close the door in old scottish.
> 
> di yi wany shut thi door hen/son masculin/feminine


 
Thank you very much. However, I should use "hen", because I'm speaking for the public.


----------



## Eugene Saletan

In Russian:

Пожалуйста закройте дверь
Translitertion: PozhAluysta zakrOytye dver


----------



## Whodunit

Eugene Saletan said:
			
		

> In Russian:
> 
> Пожалуйста закройте дверь
> Translitertion: PozhAluysta zakrOytye dver


 
What do you say about Inara's version?

Click here.


----------



## lepanto

ın turkish
lütfen kapiyi kapatir misin


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> What do you say about Inara's version?
> 
> Click here.


Please don't mind my stepping in here. In my opinion Inara's suggestions have the *plural* of дверь in the accusative case. Thus the literal translation of her first sentence is "It is strongly requested to close the doors!" while the second is simply "Close the doors, please!".

Eugene's version is "Close the door, please!", but it should go "Пожалуйста*,* закр*ыва*йте дверь!" in Russian. He used the verb закрыть, which is the perfective aspect of закрывать (= to close). Since the context given refers to an incomplete or repetitive action I'd prefer the imperfective aspect with the imperative form закрывайте as in Inara's version.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Please don't mind my stepping in here. In my opinion Inara's suggestions have the *plural* of дверь in the accusative case. Thus the literal translation of her first sentence is "It is strongly requested to close the doors!" while the second is simply "Close the doors, please!".
> 
> Eugene's version is "Close the door, please!", but it should go "Пожалуйста*,* закр*ыва*йте дверь!" in Russian. He used the verb закрыть, which is the perfective aspect of закрывать (= to close). Since the context given refers to an incomplete or repetitive action I'd prefer the imperfective aspect with the imperative form закрывайте as in Inara's version.
> 
> Ralf


 
Hm, I'm not really satisfied yet. Do you mean that Inara's version implies the plural of "door" (doors) and Eugene's implies the singular (the door)? I'm not that into Russian, so would you please tell me the appropriate Russian form of "Please close the door" or more literally "Close the door, please". No plural, and in general. You know what "Please close the door" and "Bitte Tür schließen" indicate. None of them is addresed to a person, but written for general public, otherwise they'd run "Would you please close the Tür" and "Bitte schließen Sie die Tür". 

Thanks for your informative stepping in.


----------



## Whodunit

lepanto said:
			
		

> ın turkish
> lütfen kapiyi kapatir misin


 
Thank you very much and thanks for participating in here. I'd like you to show this version from Tabac:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=234282&highlight=turkish#post234282

Do you (dis)agree? Is his acceptable? Is yours preferable? I don't know Turkish, so I need you to clarify.

Thanks.


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, I'm not really satisfied yet. Do you mean that Inara's version implies the plural of "door" (doors) and Eugene's implies the singular (the door)?


Exactly!





			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> ... would you please tell me the appropriate Russian form of "Please close the door" or more literally "Close the door, please". No plural, and in general. ...


As indicated in my previous post I'd go for "Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь!". It means literally "Close the door, please!" (= "Bitte schließen Sie die Tür!"). It is more polite than "Пожалуйста, закрывай дверь!", which is the same in English but is "Bitte schließe die Tür!" in German.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> As indicated in my previous post I'd go for "Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь!". It means literally "Close the door, please!" (= "Bitte schließen Sie die Tür!"). It is more polite than "Пожалуйста, закрывай дверь!", which is the same in English but is "Bitte schließe die Tür!" in German.


 
Isn't there a possibilty to use the infinitive in the Russian version, as we have in the German equivalent "Bitte Tür schließen"?


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Isn't there a possibilty to use the infinitive in the Russian version, as we have in the German equivalent "Bitte Tür schließen"?


I'm afraid not, unless you want to stick to Inara's first version. It uses the infinitive but sounds a bit emphatic to my ears (please note my translation above). However, with the singular of door it should go "Убедительиая просьба закрывать дверь".

On the other hand, there is no need to find another Russian version. "Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь!" can also be translated as "Bitte Tür schließen!". It fits perfect your purpose. However, the usage is just a little different from German. The imperative is definitely required, otherwise nobody would take it as a request. ("Пожалуйста, закрывать дверь!", which has the infinitive, would simply be understood as a mere phrase not worth mentioning at all--perhaps comparable to "closing door, please"  )

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> I'm afraid not, unless you want to stick to Inara's first version. It uses the infinitive but sounds a bit emphatic to my ears (please note my translation above). However, with the singular of door it should go "Убедительиая просьба закрывать дверь".
> 
> On the other hand, there is no need to find another Russian version. "Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь!" can also be translated as "Bitte Tür schließen!". It fits perfect to your purpose. However, the usage is just a little different from German. The imperative is definitely required, otherwise nobody would take it as a request. ("Пожалуйста, закрывать дверь!", which has the infinitive, would simply be understood as a mere phrase not worth mentioning at all--perhaps comparable to "closing door, please"  )
> 
> Ralf


 
Well, if I understood you right, I should use "Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь!" (as Inara has suggested) and that's all?


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, if I understood you right, I should use "Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь!" (as Inara has suggested) and that's all?


Absolutely. This would be in my opinion the best version. In contrast to Inara's original phrase it has the singular form of door according to Eugene's suggestion, but uses the imperfective aspect of закрыть.

Ralf


----------



## giuseppe

In chinese mandarin:
in traditional characters: 請隨手關門。
in simplified characters: 请随手关门。
Pronunciation: Qǐng suíshǒu guānmén.
In shanghainese:
Ching seusou gueimen.


----------



## Whodunit

giuseppe said:
			
		

> In chinese mandarin:
> in traditional characters: 請隨手關門。
> in simplified characters: 请随手关门。
> Pronunciation: Qǐng suíshǒu guānmén.
> In shanghainese:
> Ching seusou gueimen.


 
Hi, what do you think about these possibilities?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=221192&postcount=5



			
				JJchang said:
			
		

> French: fermez la porte svp.
> Italian: chiudete la porta per favore.
> Chinese: *請隨手關門 (please close the door as you go)*


 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=226198&postcount=44


			
				mino said:
			
		

> well, for mandarin(simplified chinese)
> "please close the door" is
> *请 关 门*
> qing guan men


 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=230823&postcount=65


			
				charlie2 said:
			
		

> Another form that is quite common in *Hong Kong : 請順手關門.* This is actually Cantonese. The meaning is the same. (Please close the door as you go.)


 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=338766&postcount=167


			
				chinita said:
			
		

> hi !!
> in chinese it could be like this
> 
> "ni qing ba men guan"
> 
> *你 请 把 门 关* ..this "qing" is please
> 
> you can also say "guan men"...close the door


 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=338834&postcount=170


			
				paluszak said:
			
		

> The sentence is gramatically ok, but the usual way of writing this is: *请随手关门*, which literaly means "Please close the door as you go".
> 
> Jakub


----------



## giuseppe

Actually, 请随手关门(請隨手關門 ) is the most commonly seen version for this kind of announcement in China.
请关门 does mean exactly "please close the door", but it's just not what things are here. I've never seen a door on which is written "请关门"。
請順手關門 is the Cantonese way of saying 請隨手關門, with a slight difference. Mainlanders also understand it but never will use it themselves. However the latter is also used in Guangdong(Canton) or HK. So I suggest using "请随手关门"for the simplified version and for the traditional one either "請隨手關門" or "請順手關門"。
"你请把门关" sounds like a song, or a rhyme. I mean, the words of this sentence are not in a suitable order for an announcement


----------



## Whodunit

giuseppe said:
			
		

> Actually, 请随手关门(請隨手關門 ) is the most commonly seen version for this kind of announcement in China.


 
Sorry about my ignorance, but what does the word in parentheses mean? Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## giuseppe

请随手关门 is in simplified characters while 請隨手關門 is in traditional ones.
The two forms means the same. Just like the two different alphabets in the SerboCroatian language However the simplified characters are used in mainland while the traditional ones are used in TW,HK&Macau.


----------



## yasemin

Hi to all,

i hope i can clarify the problem with turkish
depending on the situation (how formal it is, how kind you want to be etc.) please close the door can be said in turkish as:

lütfen kapıyı kapatır mısınız? (will you please close the door? - formal)
lütfen kapıyı kapatır mısın? (will you please close the door? - informal)
kapıyı kapayın(ız) lütfen (close the door - formal)
kapıyı kapat lütfen (close the door - informal)
kapıyı kapatabilir misiniz lütfen? (could you please close the door? - formal)
kapıyı kapatabilir misin lütfen? (could you please close the door? - informal)

where, lütfen being please, kapı being door and kapatmak is to close. due to the structure of turkish, you cannot just add these to each other, though

meanwhile yes, there are i and ı in turkish. hmmmm, let's see how i can describe the pronounciations...

i can be pronounced like -ea in sea
and ı as the second -e in seven

i hope it is clearer now


----------



## Whodunit

yasemin said:
			
		

> Hi to all,
> 
> i hope i can clarify the problem with turkish
> depending on the situation (how formal it is, how kind you want to be etc.) please close the door can be said in turkish as:
> 
> lütfen kapıyı kapatır mısınız? (will you please close the door? - formal)
> lütfen kapıyı kapatır mısın? (will you please close the door? - informal)
> kapıyı kapayın(ız) lütfen (close the door - formal)
> kapıyı kapat lütfen (close the door - informal)
> kapıyı kapatabilir misiniz lütfen? (could you please close the door? - formal)
> kapıyı kapatabilir misin lütfen? (could you please close the door? - informal)
> 
> where, lütfen being please, kapı being door and kapatmak is to close. due to the structure of turkish, you cannot just add these to each other, though
> 
> meanwhile yes, there are i and ı in turkish. hmmmm, let's see how i can describe the pronounciations...
> 
> i can be pronounced like -ea in sea
> and ı as the second -e in seven
> 
> i hope it is clearer now


 
Could you please explain if the following posts were worse or better?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=380456&postcount=193http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=234282&highlight=turkish#post234282


			
				Tabac said:
			
		

> Kapi kapayiniz, lütfen (no dots on any of the 'i's). There are both types in Turkish with different sounds. These would sound very much like an English schwa. With the dots, the sound is more like English hit or see, depending on stress.
> 
> There is a far more formal way of saying it that would be perhaps on a sign near a door. It would come out something like "It is requested that the door be closed". I'll work on it.


 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=380456&postcount=193


			
				lepanto said:
			
		

> ın turkish
> lütfen kapiyi kapatir misin


 
Thank you.


----------



## yasemin

now, i became a bighead or what?? 
yes, i thought that there were some points that should be explained further with those posts. first of all, at tabac's post it was written kapı kapayınız, which is incorrect due to the missing yı at the end of kapı. my explanation as "...where, lütfen being please, kapı being door and kapatmak is to close. due to the structure of turkish, you cannot just add these to each other, though" was made for this reason. at lepanto's post, on the other hand, ı's were i, i think because of the keyboard that was used. but anyway, i thought the difference between i and ı should have been stressed (which, infact was made by tabac, which i really appreciate) and also i wanted to add the different formal and informal versions.


----------



## Whodunit

So you think "kapıyı kapayın lütfen" would be the most appropriate translation for a sign on the door?


----------



## yasemin

exactly!
"kapıyı kapayınız lütfen" is better. "lütfen kapıyı kapayınız" is the best. i don't know why.


----------



## Whodunit

yasemin said:
			
		

> exactly!
> "kapıyı kapayınız lütfen" is better. "lütfen kapıyı kapayınız" is the best. i don't know why.


 
Ok, thank you very much for all the explanations. So, I will take that as a good translation.


----------



## yasemin

i just realized that the version without lütfen is also possible. kapıyı kapayınız. for a sign on a door, i mean. it sounds like a kind order (kind order?), but it is common.


----------



## Whodunit

yasemin said:
			
		

> i just realized that the version without lütfen is also possible. kapıyı kapayınız. for a sign on a door, i mean. it sounds like a kind order (kind order?), but it is common.


 
You mean that "Kapıyı kapayınız" would exactly imply the same meaning as "Please close the door" without addressing someone?


----------



## yasemin

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You mean that "Kapıyı kapayınız" would exactly imply the same meaning as "Please close the door" without addressing someone?


 
yes, definitely.
in addition to this, kapıyı kapatınız would be ok too, since kapamak and kapatmak two different ways to say to close in turkish. i did not want to make this differentiation (because not a big deal) but i realized that among my examples the only one having kapamak is kapıyı kapayınız. at the others, i used kapatmak. anyway, they are both usable. 
if this last point that i added unwillingly, please let me know.

yase


----------



## Whodunit

yasemin said:
			
		

> yes, definitely.
> in addition to this, kapıyı kapatınız would be ok too, since kapamak and kapatmak two different ways to say to close in turkish. i did not want to make this differentiation (because not a big deal) but i realized that among my examples the only one having kapamak is kapıyı kapayınız. at the others, i used kapatmak. anyway, they are both usable.
> if this last point that i added unwillingly, please let me know.
> 
> yase


 
Again, thank you very much for the explanations, but I think I'll stick to your first mentioned version, i.e. Kapıyı kapayınız!


----------



## sturkki

In Finnish:

Olkaa hyvät ja sulkekaa ovi perässänne
=please close the door after you
or
Sulje ovi = close the door (2nd pers. sing. imperative)


----------



## mahaz

Urdu transliteration:
Baray-e-mehrbani, darwaza band kar dain.


----------



## Whodunit

sturkki said:
			
		

> In Finnish:
> 
> Olkaa hyvät ja sulkekaa ovi perässänne
> =please close the door after you
> or
> Sulje ovi = close the door (2nd pers. sing. imperative)


 
What do you think about these posts? All wrong or is yours just another variant? 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=231236&highlight=finnish#post231236 (Suljethan oven, kiitos.)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=325022&highlight=finnish#post325022 (Ole hyvä ja sulje ovi.)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=325025&highlight=finnish#post325025 (Sulkeka ovi.)


----------



## sturkki

The other Finnish translations are ok too. (except the last one is missing one -a "Sulkekaa ovi". There are many variants because this kind of impersonal expression doesn't work in Finnish, the subject must be determined. (there is a passive form also but it is used in other occasions). So translation depends whether one has used 2nd sing, or plural, polite/imperative etc.  I can't remeber excatly but I imaging that in a train, public toilet or similar would just say " sulje ovi"-.

regards,


----------



## foxfirebrand

When I first noticed this thread, I thought-- have I ever even _seen_ "please close the door" on a sign?  So I've been watching out for signs in American English, anything at all beyond the simple PUSH and PULL.

It's been a couple months now!  I've only seen two signs directed at people who don't close doors, and they both said KEEP CLOSED.

They were also ready-made signs, the kind you see in racks in hardware stores, by the counter where you buy door hardware and have keys made.

I don't think we have that many public doors that aren't either automatic or spring-loaded.  And in general, our signs dispense with politeness.  It implies that leaving the door open is a viable option.

I'm not recommending this approach for other languages or cultures, just reporting what I've observed.
.


----------



## evimaci

Hey, 
Hungarian it's "Kérem,zárja be az ajtót!" if you tell it to a person you don't know (it's rather formal). And you can say "kérlek, zárd be az ajtót" if you'd like to be informal. 
Evi


----------



## annettehola

I would also like to add something to these things about doors. Look, actually it really depends very, very much on WHAT door it is you want closed. It is so, in Denmark at least. Let me illustrate this, then, using examples:
You can say: 1) Luk doeren. (Literally: Close the door)
                   2) Slaa slaaen for. (Smt. like: Lock and close)
                   3) Staeng doeren. (Could be both:"close" and "lock" the 
                                              door)
It depends on the type of door, simply. And it depends on whether the door has a lock that locks at the same time as the door is being closed.
This is not pedantic. This is language determined by usage.

Annette


----------



## Whodunit

sturkki said:
			
		

> I can't remeber excatly but I imaging that in a train, public toilet or similar would just say " sulje ovi"-.


 
Well, that's it, I suppose. Thank you very much. 



			
				evimaci said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Hungarian it's "Kérem,zárja be az ajtót!" if you tell it to a person you don't know (it's rather formal). And you can say "kérlek, zárd be az ajtót" if you'd like to be informal.
> Evi


 
Hm, sounds and looks like "Would you please close the door", but that's not I want. (I'm not speaking any Hungarian, so I can't judge if your translation is already correct). There's a difference between saying "Please close the door" (which sounds a bit strange, and I would never say that) and making a sign on which people are demanded for closing the door politely. 

Thank you very much for the Hungarian translation.


----------



## Whodunit

foxfirebrand said:
			
		

> When I first noticed this thread, I thought-- have I ever even _seen_ "please close the door" on a sign? So I've been watching out for signs in American English, anything at all beyond the simple PUSH and PULL.
> 
> It's been a couple months now! I've only seen two signs directed at people who don't close doors, and they both said KEEP CLOSED.
> 
> They were also ready-made signs, the kind you see in racks in hardware stores, by the counter where you buy door hardware and have keys made.
> 
> I don't think we have that many public doors that aren't either automatic or spring-loaded. And in general, our signs dispense with politeness. It implies that leaving the door open is a viable option.
> 
> I'm not recommending this approach for other languages or cultures, just reporting what I've observed..


 
Hm, I fully understand your doubts, but before you will keep researching for those signs, I want to tell you the story about how I came to ask about that label on a sign:

My uncle and aunt wanted me to create an illustrating sign for their garage door. In Germany you often can read "Bitte Tür/Türe schließen", which I directly tried to translate into English, so that everyone understands it. Since my aunt knows about my hobby (languages, of course ), she asked me if it wouldn't be possible to have a sign with the translations of "Bitte Tür schließen" in as many languages as possible (she only wanted five ).

I tried to write the English, French, Spanish, and Russian translations, but I thought it would be much easier and informative to ask here. So, I started this successful thread. Do you think there's a better appeal to people entering the garage for closing the door as they go?

Thanks for your considerable allusion.


----------



## Whodunit

annettehola said:
			
		

> I would also like to add something to these things about doors. Look, actually it really depends very, very much on WHAT door it is you want closed. It is so, in Denmark at least. Let me illustrate this, then, using examples:
> You can say: 1) Luk doeren. (Literally: Close the door)
> 2) Slaa slaaen for. (Smt. like: Lock and close)
> 3) Staeng doeren. (Could be both:"close" and "lock" the
> door)
> It depends on the type of door, simply. And it depends on whether the door has a lock that locks at the same time as the door is being closed.
> This is not pedantic. This is language determined by usage.
> 
> Annette


 
Hi Annette,

Thank you for that explanation. I usually refer to a door you don't need to lock. Do you know doors that only sound like "clack" and then they're shut? You don't have to turn the key in order to make it closed.


----------



## annettehola

I do, indeed. My front door, fx. It is really like that, and it's a pain in both the neck and in another place as well, and why? Because the locksmith wants 1/8 of my monthly income in order to open it again, especially if it's on a Saturday night and really late.
Annette


----------



## krisochka

Buenas noches!
He leido todas las paginas,pero no encontre ni una variante de la traduccion al ruso.
Entonces,quiero ser la primera:
*"Zakrivayte pozhaluysta dveri!"*
Saludos.
K​


----------



## foxfirebrand

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Do you think there's a better appeal to people entering the garage for closing the door as they go?


 Well, signs in the U.S. don't have the same politeness convention that seems to apply elsewhere-- even advertising is brash, assertive, provocative, a little "humorously" insulting sometimes. Much of it seeks to make you feel like an idiot if the solution to your every problem isn't to buy their product or engage their service. "Please buy our product" sounds kinda desperate to the flinty American ear, and would cause the public to stampede to the competition.

That's no reason a polite phrase couldn't be made for your purposes. "Please keep this door closed" makes as much sense as any I can think of. Any AE speaker would understand "please close the door," but many might share my sense that it's an odd sign to put on a door that's already closed.

By the way, I'm curious-- are these signs only visible when the door is shut?
.


----------



## annettehola

No, I think that the sign is always there, Fox.
Annette


----------



## foxfirebrand

annettehola said:
			
		

> No, I think that the sign is always there, Fox.
> Annette


 Ah. The reason I ask is, it turns out the sign is for a garage door, and many of those are designed to swing or scroll up out of sight when open.

But "illustrating sign for" could definitely mean the illustrating is done "for" the door, not necessarily that the sign itself is "for" the door, i.e. to be placed on the door itself.

There are self-shutting doors of all description, but this multilingual direct appeal to people has the aesthetic advantage-- I'd like to think it could be the best solution.

Can't afford an automatic garage door? In the U.S. these are available every so often for free, and can be found in the classified ads of the newspaper in the "to give away" column. People remodel and upgrade, and put out the old equipment, free for the hauling. I realize this might not be true in other parts of the world, but hey-- it's an increasingly disposable consumer-goods culture. And landfill costs are very high, both monetary and environmental.  Salvaging something that would be otherwise thrown away has its own beauty, even a spiritual dimension.
.


----------



## annettehola

That's true about the garage doors that they don't close exactly. They scroll or fold or whatever it's called. I actually think they just paint the message then, on these "doors," don't you? I mean, that's what I would do myself. 
Fox, this about the doors being used again is a great thing, I think, too. And here in Spain this also happens. You know, you wake up in the morning and look out of your window down at the street, just to see, you know, how the state of the world is today, and there, over at the local containers you spot...a door! Someone put it there over night. And then, when you walk home after work, the door is gone. Someone took it and used it. Yes, I also like this very much. Recycling or re-using doors is a good thing, and yes, it is spiritual because it carries beauty. Many, many, many more things should be re-used.
Annette


----------



## Whodunit

krisochka said:
			
		

> Buenas noches!
> He leido todas las paginas,pero no encontre ni una variante de la traduccion al ruso.
> Entonces,quiero ser la primera:
> *"Zakrivayte pozhaluysta dveri!"*
> Saludos.
> K​


Hola,

you don't need to speak Spanish here, English is okay. 

Haven't you found these posts?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=225176&highlight=russian#post225176 (УБЕДИТЕЛЬНАЯ ПРОСЬБА ЗАКРЫВАТЬ ДВЕРИ)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=361646&highlight=russian#post361646 (Пожалуйста закройте дверь)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=380602&highlight=russian#post380602 (Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь!)

Thanks for participating, though.


----------



## Whodunit

foxfirebrand said:
			
		

> That's no reason a polite phrase couldn't be made for your purposes. "Please keep this door closed" makes as much sense as any I can think of. Any AE speaker would understand "please close the door," but many might share my sense that it's an odd sign to put on a door that's already closed.
> 
> By the way, I'm curious-- are these signs only visible when the door is shut?
> .


 
Maybe you misunderstood me or I can't express it in English. Let's imagine it's an old wooden garage door which stays open if you don't push it a bit. Such doors usually don't lock themselves, but have a bolt or you need a key. However, workers don't like when the door is open, so they prefer that - after someone has visited them - the door is to be shut again.

Do you understand now? I don't want to do splitting hairs, but isn't that a bit subtle and unimportant?


----------



## Whodunit

foxfirebrand said:
			
		

> Ah. The reason I ask is, it turns out the sign is for a garage door, and many of those are designed to swing or scroll up out of sight when open.


 
The garage doors I mean don't swing or are designed to scroll up. I'm referring to customary, traditional old wooden door which you can label and where you can stick signs such as "Keep this room clean", "Non-smoking area!" etc. 



> But "illustrating sign for" could definitely mean the illustrating is done "for" the door, not necessarily that the sign itself is "for" the door, i.e. to be placed on the door itself.


 
Agreed, I was writing a bit too quickly. Sorry about the confusion.



> There are self-shutting doors of all description, but this multilingual direct appeal to people has the aesthetic advantage-- I'd like to think it could be the best solution.


 
Haha, my purpose too. 



> Can't afford an automatic garage door? In the U.S. these are available every so often for free, and can be found in the classified ads of the newspaper in the "to give away" column. People remodel and upgrade, and put out the old equipment, free for the hauling. I realize this might not be true in other parts of the world, but hey-- it's an increasingly disposable consumer-goods culture. And landfill costs are very high, both monetary and environmental. Salvaging something that would be otherwise thrown away has its own beauty, even a spiritual dimension.
> .


 
Never heard of those doors here. In Germany, everyone has one's own doors and actually only front doors shut themselves.


----------



## DareRyan

Latin:

Claude sodes portam.
or
Si tibi placet, claude portam.


----------



## Whodunit

DareRyan said:
			
		

> Latin:
> 
> Claude sodes portam.
> or
> Si tibi placet, claude portam.


 
I don't like your first version, because to me it means "Close the door, will you?", and that's actually the opposite of "Please close the door". I'd say:

*Portam quaeso claude*. 

What do you say?


----------



## boelo

in dutch: DEUR SLUITEN A.U.B.


----------



## Whodunit

boelo said:
			
		

> in dutch: DEUR SLUITEN A.U.B.


 
Your version has already been posted once. You can comment something on previous suggestions. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=221241&highlight=dutch#post221241 (De deur sluiten alsublieft)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=337696&highlight=dutch#post337696 (Deur sluiten a.u.b.)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=338127&highlight=dutch#post338127 (Doe de deur toe astublift)


----------



## ProudOfBeingTurkish

ehehehe  In Turkish

Lütfen,kapıyı kapatır mısın?(singular)
Lütfen,kapıyı kapatır mısınız?(plural)


----------



## Whodunit

ProudOfBeingTurkish said:
			
		

> ehehehe  In Turkish
> 
> Lütfen,kapıyı kapatır mısın?(singular)
> Lütfen,kapıyı kapatır mısınız?(plural)


 
Hmhm, thank you. Since I don't know Turkish, I'd like to check these versions mentioned before:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=234282&highlight=turkish#post234282:
Kapı kapayınız, lütfen.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=380456&highlight=turkish#post380456:
Lütfen kapıyı kapatır mısın.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=386474&highlight=turkish#post386474:
Lütfen kapıyı kapatır mısınız/mısın.
Kapıyı kapayın(ız) lütfen.
Kapıyı kapat lütfen.
Kapıyı kapatabilir misiniz/mısın lütfen.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=389155&highlight=turkish#post389155:
Kapıyı kapatınız.


----------



## Dorsai

In Russian:
Пожалуйста закрывайте дверь - Pozjaluista zakryvaite dver


----------



## irena1981

In Croatian

"Molim da zatvorite vrata"


----------



## piccola

In Albanian

Ju lutem, mbyllni derën.


----------



## diegodbs

piccola said:
			
		

> In Albanian
> 
> Ju lutem, mbyllni derën.


 
Spanish:

Cierre la puerta, por favor.


----------



## F4sT

Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)

karunakara dora vahanna (formal)
ane dora vahanavada? (kind)
me dora vahanava oi! (enraged)


----------



## Whodunit

irena1981 said:
			
		

> In Croatian
> 
> "Molim da zatvorite vrata"


 
I'm afraid there was already someone who was a bit faster.  No, seriously now: I like to have confirmed Elastika's opinion, which you definitely did.


----------



## Whodunit

piccola said:
			
		

> In Albanian
> 
> Ju lutem, mbyllni derën.


 
Great. Although there are already so many languages in this thread, I haven't had Albanian yet.  Thanks for providing it.


----------



## Whodunit

F4sT said:
			
		

> Sinhalese (Sri Lanka)
> 
> karunakara dora vahanna (formal)
> ane dora vahanavada? (kind)
> me dora vahanava oi! (enraged)


 
I think I'll take the first sentence. Do you even know the sentence in Singhalese letters? If yes, would you be so kind and attach a handwritten file (or something like that) on the next message?


----------



## robo

in Armenian
դուռը փակել
dur pakel


----------



## macta123

Hello,

In Hindi - Darvaza band karo!!
In Malayalam - Vathil adakyu!!


----------



## Whodunit

robo said:
			
		

> in Armenian
> դուրը պակել
> dur pakel


 
Hey, great. 

I'm interested in why you do not pronounce the letters *ո* and *ը*. I'd read the word as "d*v*ur*e*" instead of "dur". The other word is clear but the first one puzzles me a bit.


----------



## Whodunit

macta123 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> In Hindi - Darvaza band karo!!
> In Malayalam - Vathil adakyu!!


 
Would it be possible to provide these sentences in Hindi (हिन्दी)and Malayalam (മലയാളം) script? Thank you anyway.


----------



## robo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hey, great.
> 
> I'm interested in why you do not pronounce the letters *ո* and *ը*. I'd read the word as "d*v*ur*e*" instead of "dur". The other word is clear but the first one puzzles me a bit.


դ - d
ու - u (one letter and one sound)
ռ - r (soft)
ը - (ә)

ը in last position of word is:
1) indeterminate article,
2) unstressed sound,
3) indefinite sound.
For foreigner it's better do not pronounce it or pronounce like half duration of english (ә).

see http://dictionary.hayastan.com/index.php?a=term&d=1&t=2312
and http://dictionary.hayastan.com/index.php?a=term&d=1&t=8018


----------



## Roshini

In Malay,

Please close the door - Tolong tutup pintu
Please open the door - Tolong buka pintu.


----------



## FrancescaVR

Indonesian:

Please close the door.
Tolong tutup pintu
Or 
Mohon tutup pintu
Or
Mohon agar pintu di tutup


----------



## linguist786

GUJARATI:
Maherbaani kareenay darvazaa band kari dejo.

URDU:
Maherbaani farmaa kar darvaazaa band kij-ye.

(notice the similarity..!)
If you want, i can write that in hindi script for you.. i won't be able to in Gujarati, not because i can't read it, but because i just haven't got the means to do it..


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> GUJARATI:
> Maherbaani kareenay darvazaa band kari dejo.
> 
> URDU:
> Maherbaani farmaa kar darvaazaa band kij-ye.
> 
> (notice the similarity..!)
> If you want, i can write that in hindi script for you.. i won't be able to in Gujarati, not because i can't read it, but because i just haven't got the means to do it..


 
Hi and thank you very much. 

Someone posted this *برائى مهربانى دروازه دين كر بند.))* before. Considering your transcription and that writing, they have almost no similarity. Plus, I know that Hindi and Urdu are very similar, so I'm surprised that the version in Arabic/Urdu letters totally differs from yours.

I'd appreciate very much if you could add the Hindi script. Why don't you "paint" the Gujarati version and attach it to the post?


----------



## estreshita

lukke dora, vær så god
or
lukke doren, vær så god

in norwegian



por favor cierre la puerta, gracias

in spanish


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> In Hindi - Darvaza band karo!!
> In Malayalam - Vathil adakyu!!


Darvaza band karo? Not very polite!! certainly wouldn't put _that_ as a notice!!


----------



## Whodunit

Note: Please do not post suggestions for languages that have already been mentioned. I don't want to have all those repeated posts deleted, but please stop posting everything two or three times. You can discuss proposed translations, as long as it doesn't get chatty. Thank you.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi and thank you very much.
> 
> Someone posted this *برائى مهربانى دروازه دين كر بند.))* before. Considering your transcription and that writing, they have almost no similarity. Plus, I know that Hindi and Urdu are very similar, so I'm surprised that the version in Arabic/Urdu letters totally differs from yours.
> 
> I'd appreciate very much if you could add the Hindi script. Why don't you "paint" the Gujarati version and attach it to the post?


how do you know they have no similarity? can you read urdu?
(i'm not being funny lol, i'm just asking genuinely)

anyway:

the difference between mine and the other persons is that he's started with "baraaee maherbaani" whereas i've started with just "maherbaani" - both are really the same, except the first one is a bit more emphatic - a bit like "please please close the door.." lol i'm sure they not that desperate!! (but it would be used on notices and stuff) tbh, they both just as valid.
the other difference is the ending of his and mine - i think his sounds a bit abrupt at the end and personally, i believe mine is slightly better because polite requests tend always to end in "..(whatever).. keej-ye". 
and finally, the last difference is that i've just put "maherbaani _farma kar_" - really no difference there. you could also say "maherbaani kar ke" actually.
PLEASE NOTE I AM BEING REALLY NITPICKY HERE AND I HAVE NO INTENTION OF SOUNDING AS THOUGH I'M A KNOW-IT-ALL! LOL

i'll tell you what actually - his urdu version is actually fine. leave it like it is - it's just right. In Hindi, however, it is written like this:

*महेरबानी कर के दरवाज़ा बन्द की जिए*
(Maherbaani kar ke darwaazaa band keej-ye)


----------



## linguist786

and Gujarati.. (this is definitely right!)


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> how do you know they have no similarity? can you read urdu?
> (i'm not being funny lol, i'm just asking genuinely)


 
No, but I can read Arabic, which uses the same letters. Of course, the Arabic and Urdu sounds of their letters differ.  



> the difference between mine and the other persons is that he's started with "baraaee maherbaani" whereas i've started with just "maherbaani" - both are really the same, except the first one is a bit more emphatic - a bit like "please please close the door.." lol i'm sure they not that desperate!! (but it would be used on notices and stuff) tbh, they both just as valid.
> the other difference is the ending of his and mine - i think his sounds a bit abrupt at the end and personally, i believe mine is slightly better because polite requests tend always to end in "..(whatever).. keej-ye".
> and finally, the last difference is that i've just put "maherbaani _farma kar_" - really no difference there. you could also say "maherbaani kar ke" actually.
> PLEASE NOTE I AM BEING REALLY NITPICKY HERE AND I HAVE NO INTENTION OF SOUNDING AS THOUGH I'M A KNOW-IT-ALL! LOL


 
Thanks for the thorough explanation. If you gave me your version in Urdu letters, I'd take yours. I don't want to try myselft, because you'd just laugh what I'd write. 




> महेरबानी कर के दरवाज़ा बन्द कीज्ये
> (Maherbaani kar ke darwaazaa band keej-ye)


 
Great! Thank you so much.


----------



## linguist786

mahaz said:
			
		

> Urdu transliteration:
> Baray-e-mehrbani, darwaza band kar dain.


would it not be better to end it with "band keej-ye.."?


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Great! Thank you so much.


no worries. glad to help.


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> and Gujarati.. (this is definitely right!)


 
Got it! I tried to type your translation and this is what I've gotten:


*કરી દેશો દરવાજો ખંદ મહે રખાની કરીને.*​ 
Please tell me if you can read it and whether or not there are mistakes.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Got it! I tried to type your translation and this is what I've gotten:
> 
> 
> *કરી દેશો દરવાજો ખંદ મહે રખાની કરીને.*​
> Please tell me if you can read it and whether or not there are mistakes.


sorry to be frank but that really doesn't make any sense!

Where did you get this from anyway?

eg - for the word "close" you've got "khand" where it should actually be "band"! see the next post..


----------



## linguist786

*મહેરબાની કરીને દરવાજો બંદ કરી દેશો*

This is the final Gujarati version!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi- 
Lutfun, durwozzaruh woz co. 

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> sorry to be frank but that really doesn't make any sense!
> 
> Where did you get this from anyway?
> 
> eg - for the word "close" you've got "khand" where it should actually be "band"! see the next post..


 
Ooohh! Now I know what my problem was. I simply mixed up the word order through copying/pasting. My words weren't not too wrong, simply in the wrong place. 

Thank you again. I'll add the Gujarati version to my list now.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:
			
		

> My words weren't not too wrong, simply in the wrong place.


True, except for "khand", which should have been "band" lol!! but i still don't know how you copied and pasted (from where?)


----------



## linguist786

oh yeh, i've edited my hindi version - just the last bit was slightly wrong before.. it's definitely right now.
(just if you're interested.. i wrote (phonetically) "keej-yay" before, but if you break it down, it is (strictly speaking) "kee-jiye" which i didn't realise.. it's right now)


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> True, except for "khand", which should have been "band" lol!! but i still don't know how you copied and pasted (from where?)


 
From Word. 

I could've written it here as well, but I just did it in Word. I installed the Gujarati keyboard (explanation here) and opened the character map as additional help.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunnit: just to add to your little collection of "correct me please", this is the hindi:

*महेरबानी कर के मेरी गलतीयां नीकालो*

and Gujarati:

*મહેરબાની કરીને મારી ભૂલોને કારશો*

lol just felt like doing that..


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Whodunnit: just to add to your little collection of "correct me please", this is the hindi:
> 
> *महेरबानी कर के मेरी गलतीयां नीकालो*
> 
> and Gujarati:
> 
> *મહેરબાની કરીને મારી ભૂલોને કારશો*
> 
> lol just felt like doing that..


 
Although it doesn't belong here, I'll answer right now: I'd like to add more versions of "correct me please", but I can't inlcude more than 120 characters, and Mike has aleady been so kind to let my signature over 120 charcters when that rule with the maximum came into effect. Thank you anyway.


----------



## optimistique

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Note: Please do not post suggestions for languages that have already been mentioned. I don't want to have all those repeated posts deleted, but please stop posting everything two or three times. You can discuss proposed translations, as long as it doesn't get chatty. Thank you.



I hope you will forgive me my arrogance of thinking that I have a better version of those already proposed for Dutch : *Gelieve de deur te sluiten.

*It is just as impersonal as the others (and just as infinite), only more polite, and I think, but that's personal of course, more esthetical use of the language, BUT suitable for AND used in the situation you want to use it for.
_
(De) deur sluiten a.u.b./__alstublieft_ I would not prefer because I think this use of the infinitive shows even less politeness than using an imperative. Though it may be used quite a lot, doesn't mean it's the best and most preferable option. But that's only my humble opinion.


----------



## Whodunit

optimistique said:
			
		

> I hope you will forgive me my arrogance of thinking that I have a better version of those already proposed for Dutch : *Gelieve de deur te sluiten.*
> 
> It is just as impersonal as the others (and just as infinite), only more polite, and I think, but that's personal of course, more esthetical use of the language, BUT suitable for AND used in the situation you want to use it for.
> 
> _(De) deur sluiten a.u.b./__alstublieft_ I would not prefer because I think this use of the infinitive shows even less politeness than using an imperative. Though it may be used quite a lot, doesn't mean it's the best and most preferable option. But that's only my humble opinion.


 
I don't need to forgive you, since you didn't do anything wrong. Of course, you can discuss everything about proposed translations here. 

If you look at the German translation, you'll immediately recognize that I chose the infinitive, too. It sounds quite normal in German. If you, however, say that your Dutch version is more preferable, I won't doubt it. But it could be a topic of a new thread to discuss the difference between direct imperatives and infitives as imperatives. 

Thank you for the remark.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Pashto:

*Lútfun durwozu bunducah* 

Saludos y Suerte
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## illerdi

haujavi said:
			
		

> In Basque:
> 
> Mesedez, Itxi atea
> 
> Mesedez(Please), itxi(close) atea(the door)


 

I think this is the right form in basque:

itxi atea mesedez


----------



## vince

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Another form that is quite common in Hong Kong : 請順手關門. This is actually Cantonese. The meaning is the same. (Please close the door as you go.)


Isn't 閂 (saan1) Cantonese for "to close"?

Whenever I hear my a Cantonese person here say "close the door!", I hear "閂門喇!" (saan mun laa!)

Or when my parents tell me to close the window I hear something like, "閂窗門, 出便好凍" (close the windows, it's  very cold outside).


----------



## MingRaymond

You are right, vince. 請順手關門 are words written on the doors. In Hong Kong, we speak Cantonese. We can also write Cantonese. But we also write Standard Chinese. Yes, sometimes you also see 請順手閂門，but it is not common.

Ming


----------



## Pivra

Thai
If you are a guy:
กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยครับ (standard) = karuna pid pratu duay krab
กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยนะครับ (polite request)= karuna pid pratu duay nakrab
If you are a girl:
กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยค่ะ= karuna pid pratu duay kha
กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยนะคะ= karuna pid pratu duay naka


----------



## Oogami

New to the forum, and I would like to second post #256's term for Bahasa Indonesia.

My pick: "Mohon agar pintu ditutup." [(We) request that the door is to be closed.] 
In Bahasa Indonesia, [Please] translates into a few different words with different nuances. "Mohon" is commonly used to politely request for someone to do something, and is often used in signs/notices.

The earliest entry of "Tutup pintu" is more of an oral imperative that means [Shut the door].

Another one for Japanese:
ドアを閉めて下さい。[Door close please]
The previous entry contains the 'honorific' modifier 「お」 in お閉め. 
I do not think that this is necessary in the case of a sign.


----------



## Carl. F.

In Swedish:
(If on a train) "Var vänlig och stäng dörren" (translates as: be so kind to close the door), this, however, sounds rude when interacting.
When talking to someone you would more likely say: "Vill du (vara snäll och) stänga dörren?" (Would you [be so kind to] close the door?).


----------



## Anitis

elroy said:
			
		

> On a sign I would expect "Se ruega cerrar la puerta."
> 
> But I could be wrong...


 
It's correct. "Por favor, cierre la puerta" and "Se ruega cerrar la puerta" it's the same.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

"Molim vas, zatvorite vrata" (Cyrillic "Молим вас, затворите врата").

Sorry, if smo already posted it!


----------



## beaveyOne

jalexoid said:
			
		

> Prašom uždaryti durys. - Lithuanian.



I think it would be "prašom uždaryti duris".  Accusative case.


----------



## Whodunit

beaveyOne said:
			
		

> I think it would be "prašom uždaryti duris". Accusative case.


 
In every language that has an accusative case, the word "to close" requires the accusative. Is there a difference in pronunciation between "duris" and durys"?


----------



## beaveyOne

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In every language that has an accusative case, the word "to close" requires the accusative. Is there a difference in pronunciation between "duris" and durys"?



"Durys" has the stress on the first syllable, and the "y" has a bit more of a long sound (but not much more).  "Duris", in the accusative, has the stress on the second syllable, and the "i" is short.


----------



## Zub

In Spanish, another rude but funny way to say "close the door" to somebody who left it open is "Esa puerta!", which means "That door!" and should be said in loud voice.

I wonder if the same formula exists in other languages.

Z.


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Bengali*

*Doroja bondho koriben* but I've never really seen this on a sign.


----------



## Whodunit

Zub said:
			
		

> In Spanish, another rude but funny way to say "close the door" to somebody who left it open is "Esa puerta!", which means "That door!" and should be said in loud voice.
> 
> I wonder if the same formula exists in other languages.
> 
> Z.


 
I'm not talking bout slang commands, but about what could be seen on a sign.

Confused Linguist, _would_ you write it on a sign?


----------



## Confused Linguist

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Confused Linguist, _would_ you write it on a sign?


 
Yes, I would if I had to. In India signs are usually written in Hindi and English.


----------



## linguist786

Confused Linguist said:
			
		

> *Bengali*
> 
> *Doroja bondho koriben* but I've never really seen this on a sign.


Questions: 

That literally means "Close the door", doesn't it? (resembles Gujarati a _lot_!)

Also, is there not a way of saying please in Bengali? 

Lastly, would this be right in Bengali script?:
দোরোজা বোন্ধো কোরীবেন


----------



## Confused Linguist

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> That literally means "Close the door", doesn't it? (resembles Gujarati a _lot_!)
> 
> Also, is there not a way of saying please in Bengali?
> 
> Lastly, would this be right in Bengali script?:
> দোরোজা বোন্ধো কোরীবেন


 
Dear Linguist786, there is no way of saying please in Bengali, but you can use the word ki and/or ektu to form polite requests.

Would you please close the door?

Apni ki dorjata (ektu) bondho korben?

Dorjata ki (ektu) bondho korben?

দোরোজা বোন্ধো কোরীবেন

Just get rid of all the marks denoting the 'o' sound, and the 'i' sound in 'koriben' is a short vowel.


----------



## linguist786

Confused Linguist said:
			
		

> Dear Linguist786, there is no way of saying please in Bengali, but you can use the word ki and/or ektu to form polite requests.
> 
> Would you please close the door?
> 
> Apni ki dorjata (ektu) bondho korben?
> 
> Dorjata ki (ektu) bondho korben?
> 
> দোরোজা বোন্ধো কোরীবেন
> 
> Just get rid of all the marks denoting the 'o' sound, and the 'i' sound in 'koriben' is a short vowel.


Thanks for that!  
So would this be right: ডরজা বন্ধ করিবেন

? (I doubt it, but you're still going to have to tell me where I've gone wrong lol)


----------



## Confused Linguist

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that!
> So would this be right: ডরজা বন্ধ করিবেন
> 
> ? (I doubt it, but you're still going to have to tell me where I've gone wrong lol)


 
Linguist, I made a mistake in my previous post.  There is a way of saying please in Bengali - doya koriya - but it is extremely literal. I have never heard it used in everyday speech.

ডরজা  
দরজা  
দরজা বন্ধ করিবেন


----------



## linguist786

Thanks for that! 

ধন্যৱাদ!


----------



## Whodunit

Confused Linguist said:
			
		

> Linguist, I made a mistake in my previous post.  There is a way of saying please in Bengali - doya koriya - but it is extremely literal. I have never heard it used in everyday speech.
> 
> ডরজা
> দরজা
> দরজা বন্ধ করিবেন


 
So, is the last one the correct translation for "Please close the door"? And is this the corresponding pronunciation: _Doroja bondho koriben_?


----------



## Confused Linguist

Whodunit said:
			
		

> So, is the last one the correct translation for "Please close the door"? And is this the corresponding pronunciation: _Doroja bondho koriben_?


 
The last one is the correct translation for "Please close the door" and is pronounced "doroja bondho koriben". You may also say, "Doya koriya dorojata bondho koriben." It does not matter if you leave out the first two words. ".... Koriben" is a polite way of asking someone to do something.


----------



## panjabigator

/ektu/ is the same as /zaraa/ (a little).

I don't know if I wrote in this thread already!

Hindi/Urdu
inform /darvaazaa ba.nd kar/
inform (better) /darvaazaa ba.nd karo/
formal /darvaazaa ba.nd kijie/

Panjabi
inform/buhaa ba.nd kar/
formal/buhaa ba.nd karo/

buhaa and darwaazaa are both used.


----------



## panjabigator

zaraa darwaazaa ba.nd karo--would you please close the door?


----------



## soulpaolo

bahasa Indonesia: "Tolong tutup pintu"


----------



## Whodunit

panjabigator said:
			
		

> /ektu/ is the same as /zaraa/ (a little).
> 
> I don't know if I wrote in this thread already!
> 
> Hindi/Urdu
> inform /darvaazaa ba.nd kar/
> inform (better) /darvaazaa ba.nd karo/
> formal /darvaazaa ba.nd kijie/


 
No, you didn't, I think. But here are eralier suggestion. Would you like to have a look at them?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=831571&highlight=urdu#post831571
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=457965&highlight=urdu#post457965



> Panjabi
> inform/buhaa ba.nd kar/
> formal/buhaa ba.nd karo/


 
Would you mind to type it in Panjabi script? 



			
				soulpaolo said:
			
		

> bahasa Indonesia: "Tolong tutup pintu"


 
What do you think about this?


----------



## panjabigator

ਬੁਹਾ/ਦਰਵਾਜ਼ਾ ਬਂਦ ਕਰ(informal)/ਕਰੋ(formal). (The first two words, buhaa ਬੁਹਾ and  darvaazaa ਦਰਵਾਜ਼ਾ  are the same, but the first one is more hard-core Panjabi) Saying /mehrbaanii/ or /kripaayaa/ are ok but a bit informal and unnatural sounding to me.  Panjabi (and Hindi, Urdu, and presumably Bengali and Gujarati) has a tense with the please and formality clause already built into it, so when speaking, you don't really need to say please explicitly.  Instead, you can use the formal tense, and it will be understood that you are being polite and making a request.  On written signs, I guess writing please out would be fine, but I don't have the best native eye for that because I have never lived in India nor have I been exposed to indic language signs that often.  Next time I go I will pay attention.

Saying ਜ਼ਰਾ ਦਰਵਾਜ਼ਾ ਬਂਦ ਕਰੋ (zaraa darvaazaa ba.nd karo) is more polite due to the usage of zaraa.  Zaraa literally means "a little" but added on to a sentence, its meaning is more like please, and this structure is used very much in both spoken and written Panjabi (and Hindi).  Hope this clears things up!

I usually try and post things in the script as often as possible, but I never know if people care or not hehe.  I will try and do it more often!


----------



## Whodunit

Just for the record: Would you recommend the second sentence "ਜ਼ਰਾ ਦਰਵਾਜ਼ਾ ਬਂਦ ਕਰੋ" to me after all? After your explanation, this should be the correct phrase for my sign. 

And yes, I love reading as many exotic () letters as possible.


----------



## panjabigator

I will consult with some other sources who know more about signs, and hopefully I can give you a better answer.


----------



## Insider

In Ukrainian we usually say:

Будь ласка, заченяйте двері!
Bud laska, zachenyajte dveri! - transliterated version


----------



## linguist786

*Whodunit/panjabigator:*

I can tell you that on signs, the word for "please" is written. So for the Urdu/Hindi/Gujarati, the word "maherbaani" would be written. I know this because in our mosque, signs are written in Urdu and one of them says "Baraaye maherbaani aap ki cheezo ki kudh hifaazat kijye" (Please look after your valuables). 

As for the "zaraa" business, I would say that is very colloquial and is used in speech. It would not likely be written on a sign in my opinion. (just for the record, the Gujarati equivalent of "zaraa" is "zaraak" )

Whodunit, I remember when I replied to this thread (a while ago!) and I didn't have the means to post in Gujarati script, so I posted an attachment with it on. Just to confirm that, here it is (since I _do_ have the means now!):

*મહેરબાની કરીને દરવાજો બંદ કરી દેશો*
(maherbaani kareene darwaajo band karee desho)

and I would say the final Hindi one would be:

महेरबानी करके दरवाज़ा बंद कीजिए
(maherbaani karke darwaazaa band kijiye)

and Urdu:

*براۓ مہربانى دروازه بند كيجيے* 
(Baraaye maherbaani darwaazaa band kijiye)


----------



## panjabigator

No I agree. When I originally posted my message, I didn't realize I was writing it for a sign. Thats why I didn't write the /maherbaanii/ or /kripaa/ for please, because you could use the /aap/ tense and it would be considered polite. 

Is the Z pronounced in Zaraak?  Is that the Bharuchi version or the Shudhh Guju version?

For a sign in Panjabi:  ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਦਰਵਾਜ਼ਾ ਬਂਦ ਕਰੋ.  Sorry about any confusion.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> No I agree. When I originally posted my message, I didn't realize I was writing it for a sign. Thats why I didn't write the /maherbaanii/ or /kripaa/ for please, because you could use the /aap/ tense and it would be considered polite.
> 
> Is the Z pronounced in Zaraak? Is that the Bharuchi version or the Shudhh Guju version?
> 
> For a sign in Panjabi: ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਦਰਵਾਜ਼ਾ ਬਂਦ ਕਰੋ. Sorry about any confusion.


Yes, that's cool. I think I might open a thread about all this "polite request" and imperative problem.. there's so many ways of asking someone to do something!

Oh yeah, I've just added the Urdu one (post above yours)

So that's the Urdu/Hindi/Gujarati/Punjabi one sorted.


----------



## panjabigator

I hate to sound like a broken record (dont hate me!) but is that the correct "he?"  It looks like the do chashmi one.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I hate to sound like a broken record (dont hate me!) but is that the correct "he?" It looks like the do chashmi one.


I don't get you..


----------



## panjabigator

In mehrbani.


----------



## linguist786

Oh I see! Yes you were completely right. The problem is, I keep switching from Arabic keyboard to Urdu one, so the "h"s get muddled up. I actually thought it doesn't matter which one you put, but now I see it does! I've changed it now.. and will make sure I put the right one in future.
And no - you don't sound like a broken record! Haha!

By the way, I like your definition of the other "h" (do chasmi)


----------



## panjabigator

Eh, I don't get any credit for the name...it's the term I learned in school.


----------



## Abu Bishr

In Afrikaans:

Maak die deur toe asseblief!


----------



## panjabigator

Asseblief sounds just like the Dutch word for please!


----------



## ordequin

haujavi said:
			
		

> In Basque:
> 
> Mesedez, Itxi atea
> 
> Mesedez(Please), itxi(close) atea(the door)


Hi Haujavi, compatriot! Don't you think in EUSKERA,(basque), "ITXI ATEA MESEDEZ", instead of "Mesedez, itxi atea", will sound more natural, less forced?
Greetings to all foers!


----------



## Whodunit

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Asseblief sounds just like the Dutch word for please!


 
Because Afrikaans is like a dialect of Dutch. The same sentence would work in German, too, but it'd sound very rude:

Mach die Tür zu, bitte.

There is no equvalent word to "asseblief" in German that looks so colorful.


----------



## moldo

Dutch alternatives:

- Deur dicht svp *

- Gaarne deur sluiten

- Deur dicht doen alstublieft

* "svp" is very often used in Dutch writing, especially signs in public places. It is short for "S'il vous plait". The French word which means please.


----------



## Whodunit

Moldo, these commands don't sound like polite requests for a sign on a door. But this is just my impression from German, which is very close to Dutch, as you know.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese (日本語): 扉をお閉めください
tobira-o o-shime kudasai.


----------



## linguist786

Flaminius said:
			
		

> Japanese (日本語): 扉をお閉めください
> tobira-o o-shime kudasai.


女の子は既にそれをしてしまった。

Sorry about my awful Japanese.


----------



## Flaminius

At least I could show _tobira_ is as good as ドア (< Eg. door).

BTW, how can you be sure the poster was a girl???  Lin can be a boy's name.


----------



## linguist786

Flaminius said:
			
		

> At least I could show _tobira_ is as good as ドア (< Eg. door).
> 
> BTW, how can you be sure the poster was a girl???


Hehe.. good point! I don't actually know.. I just assumed "Lin" was a girl's name.. it is in England anyway.. I know a few Lins..


----------



## Abu Bishr

moldo said:
			
		

> Dutch alternatives:
> 
> 
> - Gaarne deur sluiten
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that (sluiten) means "to lock" rather than "to close" like in Afrikaans (sluit) or in German (gesloshen) if I'm correct.


----------



## Whodunit

Abu Bishr said:
			
		

> I would think that (sluiten) means "to lock" rather than "to close" like in Afrikaans (sluit) or in German (gesloshen) if I'm correct.


 
Well, in German there is "schließen" (to close) and "verschließen" (to lock), if you are referring to this.


----------



## moldo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Moldo, these commands don't sound like polite requests for a sign on a door. But this is just my impression from German, which is very close to Dutch, as you know.


 
I am afraid that the Dutch are not very polite by nature. Adding the word "alstublieft" is already polite. Abroad the Dutch are often considered rude while they are not aware. In England they might forget to say please.
Less polite is just shouting "Deur dicht!"  

Extremely polite would be: "Zou u zou vriendelijk willen zijn om de deur dicht te doen?" There is a risk that it would sound sarcastic to an other Dutchman.

Regards, Moldo


----------



## moldo

Abu Bishr said:
			
		

> moldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch alternatives:
> 
> - Gaarne deur sluiten
> 
> I would think that (sluiten) means "to lock" rather than "to close" like in Afrikaans (sluit) or in German (gesloshen) if I'm correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sluiten" could indeed mean "lock", but it can also be used for "close".
> 
> Vice versa, I would translate "lock" with the Dutch phrase "op slot doen" which is more clearly and umambigiuosly "lock".
> 
> Regards, Moldo
Click to expand...


----------



## Abu Bishr

I suppose I should'nt try my hand at something that I'm not that familiar with. I'm still in the process of learning German. Anyhow, my point is (& I should'nt have brought German into it just because it sounds somewhat like Dutch or Afrikaans) that in Afrikaans (which is derived from Dutch) if you want to say: Close the door, please! you say: Maak die deur toe, asseblief! and if you want to say: Lock the door, please! you say: Sluit die deur, asseblief!

On the basis of this I would assume that (sluiten) in Dutch would mean the same as (sluit) in Afrikaans, which in turn means (lock). That is essentially my point. As for German, native-speakers are knowledgeable about their language than non-native.


----------



## moldo

Abu,

I understand your point. However, it seems that Afrikaans has a subtle difference in the meaning of these words, compared with Dutch.

In my English-Dutch dictionary I find:

close = sluiten
lock = op slot doen

I agree with you that "sluiten" is also "lock". 

*"close the door"* can be translated both as:
 "sluit de deur" and;
 "doe de deur dicht" as well.

*"lock the door"* can be translated as: 
"sluit de deur" and;
"doe de deur op slot".

I hope I have not confused you any more. May be we should start a forum about the similarities and differences between Dutch and Afrikaans. 

Regards, Moldo


----------



## Abu Bishr

> moldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abu,
> 
> May be we should start a forum about the similarities and differences between Dutch and Afrikaans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an excellent idea, Moldo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Abu Bishr

Whodunit


> Whodunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in German there is "schließen" (to close) and "verschließen" (to lock), if you are referring to this.
Click to expand...

 
Tell me, Is (zumachen) also another word for (close) in which case it will be the same as (toemaak) in Afrikaans.

In hindsight, I think, a more polite way of saying (Close the door) in Afrikaans would be to say: Kan jy die deur toemaak, assebelief?! Even more politeful would be to put (u) in place of (jy), so that it reads: Kan u die deur toemaak asseblief?! More polite than all of these is to say: Sal u so gaaf wees om die deur toe te maak, asseblief?! (Would you be so kind as to close the door, please?!) But then again, this could also be use to intend sarcasm.

So, if it is that (zumachen) means (close) - pending your confirmation obviously - then would it be correct to say in German: Kannst zu die Tür zumachen, Bitte?! which would mean the same as: Kan jy die deur toemaak, asseblief?! in Afrikaans?

Anyhow, in general, it would seem to me that a request in the form of a question is more polite than a request in the form of a comman or order.


----------



## Whodunit

Let me clear up things now, as we are going a bit off-topic:

For the German phrase, I chose "schließen", because 1) it includes "to lock", but it mainly used for "to close" and 2) infinitives can imply an imperative in German. In Dutch and Afrikaans, it might work as well, but I'm not sure:

"De deur sluiten, alstublieft."
"Die deur sluit, asseblief."
"Tür bitten schließen."

There are other possible requests, but I'm afraid you won't see them on a sign (people usually say them):

"Schließen Sie bitte die Tür."

That's why I wouldn't count these commands. Anyway, what would be the final Afrikaans translation now, Moldo _Abu Bishr_?

PS: "zu machen" (AF: toemaak) is colloquial, and "dicht machen" (NL: dicht doen) sounds rude.


----------



## moldo

> Anyway, what would be the final Afrikaans translation now, Moldo?


I am sorry, but I do not know Afrikaans. 
As a Dutchman, I only know that in the Netherlands "sluiten" does not necessarily mean "lock". Apparently, according to Abu Bishr, this is different in South Africa.


----------



## giuliaVIP

te rog inchide usa  (in romanian)


----------



## Whodunit

giuliaVIP said:
			
		

> te rog inchide usa (in romanian)


 
This looks a bit different.


----------



## JakeWang

Chinese:请随手关门。


----------



## Whodunit

JakeWang said:


> Chinese:请随手关门。


 
Hi, 

what do you think about these suggestions?

請隨手關門
请关门
請順手關門
你请把门
请随手关门


----------



## paluszak

Whodunit said:


> Hi,
> 
> what do you think about these suggestions?
> 
> 請隨手關門
> 请关门
> 請順手關門
> 你请把门
> 请随手关门



First, there are two different ways of writing Chinese - simplified, as used in Mainland China and Singapore, and traditional, used everywhere else. 1st and 3rd example are written in traditional characters, 2nd, 4th and 5th in simplified. 4th example doesn't make much sense. 1st and 5th are identical and the most 'standard', only 'spelled' differently. 2nd example is grammatically correct, but it's not what I'd put on a door. 3rd example sounds Cantonese, so I suppose you could see it in HK, Macau, Guangdong and many overseas communities, but it's ok nonetheless.

J.


----------



## Whodunit

paluszak said:


> First, there are two different ways of writing Chinese - simplified, as used in Mainland China and Singapore, and traditional, used everywhere else. 1st and 3rd example are written in traditional characters, 2nd, 4th and 5th in simplified. 4th example doesn't make much sense. 1st and 5th are identical and the most 'standard', only 'spelled' differently. 2nd example is grammatically correct, but it's not what I'd put on a door. 3rd example sounds Cantonese, so I suppose you could see it in HK, Macau, Guangdong and many overseas communities, but it's ok nonetheless.
> 
> J.


 
Thanks, Paluszak, for your explanation. From what I have understood of your post, I'd use 請隨手關門, because it looks nicer than the simplified version.


----------



## paluszak

Whodunit said:


> Thanks, Paluszak, for your explanation. From what I have understood of your post, I'd use 請隨手關門, because it looks nicer than the simplified version.



Yep, looks much nicer and it's completely legitimate to use it everywhere, many people from the Mainland should also be able to read this.

J.


----------



## chaya

HEBREW
Na lisgor et hadelet 
Ani mevakesh/mevakeshet lisgor et hadelet (I kindly request...)


----------



## Whodunit

chaya said:


> HEBREW
> Na lisgor et hadelet
> Ani mevakesh/mevakeshet lisgor et hadelet (I kindly request...)


 
Thanks for the confirmation. Do you think that you would rather read the latter or former on a sign?


----------



## aurette

marco_bcn said:


> In Romanian:
> 
> Va rugam inchideti usa!
> 
> Marcos


 
I have simply added the diacritical marks: 

Vă rugăm închideţi uşa.


----------



## vince

paluszak said:


> 3rd example sounds Cantonese, so I suppose you could see it in HK, Macau, Guangdong and many overseas communities, but it's ok nonetheless.
> 
> J.





Actually, the Cantonese word for "to close" is not 關/关 (these are the Simplified and Traditional versions of the same character), but 閂 (saan).

閂門! (Close the door!)
閂窗門, 出便好凍 (Close the windows, it's cold outside)

Unfortunately, Cantonese is never written outside of conversational contexts even in Hong Kong, therefore you will only see Mandarin-based Standard Written Chinese and therefore only see 關/关 (mostly the former since Hong Kong prefers Traditional).

Check out this earlier post in this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=882571&highlight=cantonese#post882571


----------



## ea.passion

In Persian, we say.

*لطفاً در را ببندید*
(Lotfan Dar ra bebandid.)
Lotfan= please
dar= door
ra= sign of direct object
bebandid= 2nd person pl. imperative [bastan(inf.)]

I hope that my reply is not so late for you.


----------



## any_whither

Hello!

'Vă rugăm închideţi uşa!', in romanian.


----------



## amikama

chaya said:


> HEBREW
> Na lisgor et hadelet
> Ani mevakesh/mevakeshet lisgor et hadelet (I kindly request...)


The first sentence is suitable for a public sign, but not the second one (too personal - I'd expect it on the door of your private room, for example).


----------



## bb3ca201

Dùin an doras, tapadh leibh!


----------



## dontaskme

bb3ca201 said:


> Dùin an doras, tapadh leibh!


 
Irish Gaelic.

Dún an doras, le do thoil.


----------



## bb3ca201

Actually, dontaskme is correct; I mistakenly used "thank you" for "please".  The Scottish Gaelic for "please" is mas e do thoil e (ma sheh do hol e)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

IN Thai

*ช่วยย บิค บระ๓*
Chûay pit prátu (I can't stick the grave accent on the "i" that indicates a low tone)
(Please close door)

In Hindi:

*दरवाज़ा**बंद**कोजिये*
In Urdu:
*دروازا بند كيجۓ*

The same in two writings:

*Darvaza band kijiye*

("Door close in a plural form for "please


In a quite different language

*Quechua*

*Punku-ta wisq'a-yku-y*
(Door-direct object-to close-toning down suffix-imperative)


----------



## kgleoite

Irish
Dún an doras, más é do thoil é


----------



## Whodunit

dontaskme said:


> Irish Gaelic.
> 
> Dún an doras, le do thoil.





kgleoite said:


> Irish
> Dún an doras, más é do thoil é


 
So, what's the difference between "Dún an doras, *lo* do thoil" and "Dún an doras, *más é *do thoil *é*?"

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=886056&postcount=283



J.F. de TROYES said:


> IN Thai
> 
> *ช่วยย บิค บระ๓*
> Chûay pit prátu (I can't stick the grave accent on the "i" that indicates a low tone)
> (Please close door)


 
Hi,

What do you think of these suggestions? Especially this on: *กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยครับ.*
 


> In Hindi:
> 
> *दरवाज़ा**बंद**कोजिये*




What do you think of this suggestion? Linguist recommended this translation to me: महेरबानी करके दरवाज़ा बंद कीजिए. It's actually the same sentence but there are two words more in the one of Linguist. And are you sure that you have to write all your words together? Because "darvaza band kijiye" should rather be दरवाज़ा बंद कीजिए (although the last part looks different from the one Linguist suggested: ... कीजिए). 

The same goes for Urdu, of course.



> In a quite different language
> 
> *Quechua*
> 
> *Punku-ta wisq'a-yku-y*
> (Door-direct object-to close-toning down suffix-imperative)


 
Cool, thanks!


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit, I can tell you that the person who suggested the Hindi one (the one which you have quoted in the above post) is wrong. Firstly, as you rightly said, the words should not be together. Secondly, he/she wrote: Darwaazaa band k*o*jiye - which is definitely incorrect. Thirdly , he/she hasn't written "maherbaani karke", which I feel is necessary seeing as this is a sign. ("maherbaani karke" is the way to say please - although not in everyday speech)

edit - I have just seen it is J.F de Troyes. I have just seen the Urdu one too - which is also incorrect. "Darwaazaa" for one thing isn't spelt correctly. It should be دروازه and not دروازا. Secondly, "keejiye" in Urdu is spelt كيجيے and not كيجئے. And again, there is no "baraaye maherbaani" (براۓ مہربانى) in his suggestion, which I feel there should be.


----------



## kgleoite

Whodunit
Quote:
Originally Posted by *dontaskme* 

 
Irish Gaelic.

Dún an doras, le do thoil.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kgleoite* 

 
Irish
Dún an doras, más é do thoil é


So, what's the difference between "Dún an doras, *lo* do thoil" and "Dún an doras, *más é *do thoil *é*?"

Please
Más é do thoil é (literally translates as if it is your wish)  the full version

led' thoil is a shortened version translates literally as - with your wish


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Whodunit, can you please post the list of the sentences that you picked out of 18 pages, if you've made one? I'd appreciate that.

By the way, "Lütfen kapıyı kapatınız." is what I'd expect to see on an official sign.


----------



## Whodunit

Chazzwozzer said:


> Whodunit, can you please post the list of the sentences that you picked out of 18 pages, if you've made one? I'd appreciate that.



You're right. I've thought about the same thing before. 

Bitte Tür schließen. (Deutsch)
Please close the door. (English)
De deur sluiten alstublieft. (Nederlands)
Sluit asseblief die deur. (Afrikaans)
Lukk døren, takk. (Norsk)
Vær venlig at lukke døren, tak. (Dansk)
Stäng dörren, tack. (Svenska)
Merci de fermer la porte. (Français)
Chiudere la porta. (Italiano)
Se ruega cerrar la puerta. (Español)
Por favor feche a porta. (Português)
Vă rugăm închideţi uşa. (Română)
Tanqueu la porta si us plau. (Català)
Barratz la pòrta. (Occitan)
Zavírat dveře prosím. (Čeština)
Prossimo zapirajte vrata. (Slovenščina)
Proszę zamknąć drzwi. (Polski)
Molim da zatvorite vrata. (Hrvatska)
Моля, затворете вратата. (Бьлгарски)
Молимо вас затворите врата. (Српски)
Molimo vas zatvorite vrata. (Srpski)
Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь. (Русский)
Ju lutem, mbyllni derën. (Shqip)
Suljethan oven, kiitos. (Suomi)
Palun sulgege uks. (Eesti)
Kapıyı kapayınız. (Türkçe) - Lütfen kapıyı kapatınız.
Prašom uždaryti durys. (Lietuvių)
 Lūdzu, aizveriet durvis! (Latviešu)
Παρακαλώ κλείνετε την πόρτα. (Ελληνικά)
Dún an doras, más é do thoil é. (Gaeilge)
Mesedez, itxi atea. (Euskara)
請把門關上。 (中文繁)
请关门。 (中文简)
請順手關門。 (廣東話)
ドアをお閉めください。 (日本語)
กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยครับ. (ไทย)
(الرجاء إغلاق الباب. (عربي
נא לסגור את הדלת. (עברית)
براۓ مہربانى دروازه بند كيجيے (أردو
महेरबानी करके दरवाज़ा बन्द कीजिए. (हिन्दी)
મહેરબાની કરીને દરવાજો બંદ કરી દેશો. (ગુજરાતી)
Դուրը պակել. (Հայերէն)
Quiiya zo’ sndo ne naran’ zo’ tay’aa-xij a. (Xna’an unj’)
Awuvale umnyango. (Zulu)
Pakisara ang pinto. (Tagalog)
Tolong tutup pintu. (Bahasa Indonesia)
Fa’amolemole tapuni faitoto’a. (Gagana fa’a Samoa)
Punku-ta wisq'a-yku-y. (Quechua)
Karunakara dora vahanna. (Sinhala)


> By the way, "Lütfen kapıyı kapatınız." is what I'd expect to see on an official sign.


All further changes and suggestions will appear in red now. ​


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

linguist786 said:


> Whodunit, I can tell you that the person who suggested the Hindi one (the one which you have quoted in the above post) is wrong. Firstly, as you rightly said, the words should not be together. Secondly, he/she wrote: Darwaazaa band k*o*jiye - which is definitely incorrect. Thirdly , he/she hasn't written "maherbaani karke", which I feel is necessary seeing as this is a sign. ("maherbaani karke" is the way to say please - although not in everyday speech)
> 
> edit - I have just seen it is J.F de Troyes. I have just seen the Urdu one too - which is also incorrect. "Darwaazaa" for one thing isn't spelt correctly. It should be دروازه and not دروازا. Secondly, "keejiye" in Urdu is spelt كيجيے and not كيجئے. And again, there is no "baraaye maherbaani" (براۓ مہربانى) in his suggestion, which I feel there should be.


 
Thanks for correcting me ; I am not used at all to writing Hindi and Urdu and actually I have made some careless mistakes when I typed these sentences. I am so sorry to "scratch" your language. 
As for the vocabulary using the plural form seemed to me enough to tone down the order . I am grateful for your help.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I've just checked over the huge list of Turkish suffixes for "kapa*y*ınız" and "kapa*t*ınız"

Interestingly, "kapamak" and "kapatmak" are two verbs that mean "to close" -no difference.

Let's check *kapayınız*, first:
* kapa:* verb
* -yınız:* imperative (2nd person plural)
kapayınız

Let's see if *kapatınız *is also correct or not:
*kapat:* verb
*-ınız: *imperative (2nd person plural)
kapatınız 

*
lütfen: *please*
kapı: *door*
-yı: *direct object / definite case

So we get:
*Lütfen kapıyı kapatınız.*
and
*Lütfen kapıyı kapayınız.*
*
BUT!* On Turkish hypertext dictionaires, only *lütfen kapıyı kapatınız* is defined and pointed out that it's a sentence used on signs: ekşi sözlük, nedir, İTÜ sözlük, 

Finally: see here.

Nice to prove something. 





Whodunit said:


> You're right. I've thought about the same thing before.


That's wunderbar, Whodunit, thank you.


----------



## Whodunit

Chazzwozzer said:


> *lütfen: *please*
> kapı: *door*
> -yı: *direct object / definite case




Okay, I will definitely add "lütfen"; one of the few Turkish words I know. 




> Finally: see here.
> 
> Nice to prove something.



Cool. It's great to see that I'm not the only one who wants to get a "foreign" door sign. 



> That's wunderbar, Whodunit, thank you.



Bir şey değil.


----------



## knakts

*Latvian*

_Lūdzu, aizveriet durvis!_


"Please, close the window" would be:
_Lūdzu, aizveriet logu!_


----------



## linguist786

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Thanks for correcting me ; I am not used at all to writing Hindi and Urdu and actually I have made some careless mistakes when I typed these sentences. I am so sorry to "scratch" your language.
> As for the vocabulary using the plural form seemed to me enough to tone down the order . I am grateful for your help.


Hehe not problem. When I read my post again, I realised I actually sounded quite harsh and cruel - I apologise for that


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Whodunit said:


> You're right. I've thought about the same thing before.
> 
> Bitte Tür schließen. (Deutsch)
> Please close the door. (English)
> De deur sluiten alstublieft. (Nederlands)
> Sluit asseblief die deur. (Afrikaans)
> Lukk døren, takk. (Norsk)
> Vær venlig at lukke døren, tak. (Dansk)
> Stäng dörren, tack. (Svenska)
> Merci de fermer la porte. (Français)
> Chiudere la porta. (Italiano)
> Se ruega cerrar la puerta. (Español)
> Por favor feche a porta. (Português)
> Vă rugăm închideţi uşa. (Română)
> Tanqueu la porta si us plau. (Català)
> Barratz la pòrta. (Occitan)
> Zavírat dveře prosím. (Čeština)
> Prossimo zapirajte vrata. (Slovenščina)
> Proszę zamknąć drzwi. (Polski)
> Molim da zatvorite vrata. (Hrvatska)
> Моля, затворете вратата. (Бьлгарски)
> Молимо вас затворите врата. (Српски)
> Molimo vas zatvorite vrata. (Srpski)
> Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь. (Русский)
> Ju lutem, mbyllni derën. (Shqip)
> Suljethan oven, kiitos. (Suomi)
> Palun sulgege uks. (Eesti)
> Kapıyı kapayınız. (Türkçe) - Lütfen kapıyı kapatınız.
> Prašom uždaryti durys. (Lietuvių)
> Lūdzu, aizveriet durvis! (Latviešu)
> Παρακαλώ κλείνετε την πόρτα. (Ελληνικά)
> Dún an doras, más é do thoil é. (Gaeilge)
> Mesedez, itxi atea. (Euskara)
> 請把門關上。 (中文繁)
> 请关门。 (中文简)
> 請順手關門。 (廣東話)
> ドアをお閉めください。 (日本語)
> กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยครับ. (ไทย)
> (الرجاء إغلاق الباب. (عربي
> נא לסגור את הדלת. (עברית)
> براۓ مہربانى دروازه بند كيجيے (أردو
> महेरबानी करके दरवाज़ा बन्द कीजिए. (हिन्दी)
> મહેરબાની કરીને દરવાજો બંદ કરી દેશો. (ગુજરાતી)
> Դուրը պակել. (Հայերէն)
> Quiiya zo’ sndo ne naran’ zo’ tay’aa-xij a. (Xna’an unj’)
> Awuvale umnyango. (Zulu)
> Pakisara ang pinto. (Tagalog)
> Tolong tutup pintu. (Bahasa Indonesia)
> Fa’amolemole tapuni faitoto’a. (Gagana fa’a Samoa)
> Punku-ta wisq'a-yku-y. (Quechua)
> Karunakara dora vahanna. (Sinhala)
> 
> All further changes and suggestions will appear in red now. ​


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Whodunit said:


> You're right. I've thought about the same thing before.
> 
> Bitte Tür schließen. (Deutsch)
> Please close the door. (English)
> De deur sluiten alstublieft. (Nederlands)
> Sluit asseblief die deur. (Afrikaans)
> Lukk døren, takk. (Norsk)
> Vær venlig at lukke døren, tak. (Dansk)
> Stäng dörren, tack. (Svenska)
> Merci de fermer la porte. (Français)
> Chiudere la porta. (Italiano)
> Se ruega cerrar la puerta. (Español)
> Por favor feche a porta. (Português)
> Vă rugăm închideţi uşa. (Română)
> Tanqueu la porta si us plau. (Català)
> Barratz la pòrta. (Occitan)
> Zavírat dveře prosím. (Čeština)
> Prossimo zapirajte vrata. (Slovenščina)
> Proszę zamknąć drzwi. (Polski)
> Molim da zatvorite vrata. (Hrvatska)
> Моля, затворете вратата. (Бьлгарски)
> Молимо вас затворите врата. (Српски)
> Molimo vas zatvorite vrata. (Srpski)
> Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь. (Русский)
> Ju lutem, mbyllni derën. (Shqip)
> Suljethan oven, kiitos. (Suomi)
> Palun sulgege uks. (Eesti)
> Kapıyı kapayınız. (Türkçe) - Lütfen kapıyı kapatınız.
> Prašom uždaryti durys. (Lietuvių)
> Lūdzu, aizveriet durvis! (Latviešu)
> Παρακαλώ κλείνετε την πόρτα. (Ελληνικά)
> Dún an doras, más é do thoil é. (Gaeilge)
> Mesedez, itxi atea. (Euskara)
> 請把門關上。 (中文繁)
> 请关门。 (中文简)
> 請順手關門。 (廣東話)
> ドアをお閉めください。 (日本語)
> กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยครับ. (ไทย)
> (الرجاء إغلاق الباب. (عربي
> נא לסגור את הדלת. (עברית)
> براۓ مہربانى دروازه بند كيجيے (أردو
> महेरबानी करके दरवाज़ा बन्द कीजिए. (हिन्दी)
> મહેરબાની કરીને દરવાજો બંદ કરી દેશો. (ગુજરાતી)
> Դուրը պակել. (Հայերէն)
> Quiiya zo’ sndo ne naran’ zo’ tay’aa-xij a. (Xna’an unj’)
> Awuvale umnyango. (Zulu)
> Pakisara ang pinto. (Tagalog)
> Tolong tutup pintu. (Bahasa Indonesia)
> Fa’amolemole tapuni faitoto’a. (Gagana fa’a Samoa)
> Punku-ta wisq'a-yku-y. (Quechua)
> Karunakara dora vahanna. (Sinhala)
> 
> All further changes and suggestions will appear in red now. ​


 
Sorry. I am afraid of being too late.
For Quechua it would be better to add the very word "please" at the beginning of the sentence (more polite):
"*Allichu punkuta wisq'aykuy".*

Your Thai sentences sound very well in a conversation (as far as I can judge; my Thai is poor ! ), but what about a sign ? You have to choose one sentence for male and female persons: "KRUP" (KRAB) or "KÂ" (KHA) cannot be used. "CHUÂY" (or "CHERN) are commonly used to preface a polite command ; sometimes "NOY" (low tone) may be added at the end of the sentence . As you know Thai is rich in "polite particles". I'd proposed:"

"*Chuây pit*(low tone) *pratu noy*(low tone)

Sorry , writting in Thai is too  long for me right now.

Natives' opinion would be certainly the best choice.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

This is my delayed answer written correctly (at least I hope so ! ) :

ช่วยปิคประฅูหน่ลย


----------



## keladry

Cebuano (i think..i might be wrong)

sarado ang portahan palihug.


----------



## timboleicester

ea.passion said:


> In Persian, we say.
> 
> *لطفاً در را ببندید*
> (Lotfan Dar ra bebandid.)
> Lotfan= please
> dar= door
> ra= sign of direct object
> bebandid= 2nd person pl. imperative [bastan(inf.)]
> 
> I hope that my reply is not so late for you.


 
Why do you need the ..... id on the end of beband? Is this more formal? I thought the imperative was just beband.


----------



## Namakemono

"Prégase pechar a porta" - Galego (Galician)


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian (bokmål): *vennligst lukk døren* - I think this sounds better than "lukk døren, takk" which sounds a bit off to me.
Norwegian (nynorsk): *venlegst lukk døra*

Not completely sure about "venlegst"; possibly a rewriting would sound better.


----------



## ea.passion

timboleicester said:


> Why do you need the ..... id on the end of beband? Is this more formal? I thought the imperative was just beband.




We can say "beband", but it is not polite at all. In trains and in public places, you can always see "bebandid". It is conjugated in 2nd person plural.


----------



## deine

There is a little mistake in Lithuanian version  It should be:

Prašom uždaryti duris

or on the signs you can find written:

Ačiū kad uždarote duris - thank you for closing the door


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:
Palun sulgege uks!


----------



## Acer_Cyle

Bitte Tür schließen. (Deutsch)
Please close the door. (English)
De deur sluiten alstublieft. (Nederlands)
Sluit asseblief die deur. (Afrikaans)
Lukk døren, takk. (Norsk)
Vær venlig at lukke døren, tak. (Dansk)
Stäng dörren, tack. (Svenska)
Merci de fermer la porte. (Français)
Chiudere la porta. (Italiano)
Se ruega cerrar la puerta. (Español)
Por favor feche a porta. (Português)
Vă rugăm închideţi uşa. (Română)
Tanqueu la porta si us plau. (Català)
Barratz la pòrta. (Occitan)
Zavírat dveře prosím. (Čeština)
Prossimo zapirajte vrata. (Slovenščina)
Proszę zamknąć drzwi. (Polski)
Molim da zatvorite vrata. (Hrvatska)
Моля, затворете вратата. (Бьлгарски)
Молимо вас затворите врата. (Српски)
Molimo vas zatvorite vrata. (Srpski)
Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь. (Русский)
Ju lutem, mbyllni derën. (Shqip)
Suljethan oven, kiitos. (Suomi)
Palun sulgege uks. (Eesti)
Kapıyı kapayınız. (Türkçe) - Lütfen kapıyı kapatınız.
Prašom uždaryti durys. (Lietuvių)
Lūdzu, aizveriet durvis! (Latviešu)
Παρακαλώ κλείνετε την πόρτα. (Ελληνικά)
Dún an doras, más é do thoil é. (Gaeilge)
Mesedez, itxi atea. (Euskara)
請把門關上。 (中文繁)
请关门。 (中文简)
請順手關門。 (廣東話)
ドアをお閉めください。 (日本語)
กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยครับ. (ไทย)
(الرجاء إغلاق الباب. (عربي
נא לסגור את הדלת. (עברית)
براۓ مہربانى دروازه بند كيجيے (أردو
महेरबानी करके दरवाज़ा बन्द कीजिए. (हिन्दी)
મહેરબાની કરીને દરવાજો બંદ કરી દેશો. (ગુજરાતી)
Դուրը պակել. (Հայերէն)
Quiiya zo’ sndo ne naran’ zo’ tay’aa-xij a. (Xna’an unj’)
Awuvale umnyango. (Zulu)
Pakisara ang pinto. (Tagalog)
Tolong tutup pintu. (Bahasa Indonesia)
Fa’amolemole tapuni faitoto’a. (Gagana fa’a Samoa)
Punku-ta wisq'a-yku-y. (Quechua)
Karunakara dora vahanna. (Sinhala)
Favor cerra el puerta. [Zamboangueño (Chavcano de zamboanga)]

All further changes and suggestions will appear in red now. ​


----------



## Nizo

Bitte Tür schließen. (Deutsch)
Please close the door. (English)
De deur sluiten alstublieft. (Nederlands)
Sluit asseblief die deur. (Afrikaans)
Lukk døren, takk. (Norsk)
Vær venlig at lukke døren, tak. (Dansk)
Stäng dörren, tack. (Svenska)
Merci de fermer la porte. (Français)
Chiudere la porta. (Italiano)
Se ruega cerrar la puerta. (Español)
Por favor feche a porta. (Português)
Vă rugăm închideţi uşa. (Română)
Tanqueu la porta si us plau. (Català)
Barratz la pòrta. (Occitan)
Zavírat dveře prosím. (Čeština)
Prossimo zapirajte vrata. (Slovenščina)
Proszę zamknąć drzwi. (Polski)
Molim da zatvorite vrata. (Hrvatska)
Моля, затворете вратата. (Бьлгарски)
Молимо вас затворите врата. (Српски)
Molimo vas zatvorite vrata. (Srpski)
Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь. (Русский)
Ju lutem, mbyllni derën. (Shqip)
Suljethan oven, kiitos. (Suomi)
Palun sulgege uks. (Eesti)
Kapıyı kapayınız. (Türkçe) - Lütfen kapıyı kapatınız.
Prašom uždaryti durys. (Lietuvių)
Lūdzu, aizveriet durvis! (Latviešu)
Παρακαλώ κλείνετε την πόρτα. (Ελληνικά)
Dún an doras, más é do thoil é. (Gaeilge)
Mesedez, itxi atea. (Euskara)
請把門關上。 (中文繁)
请关门。 (中文简)
請順手關門。 (廣東話)
ドアをお閉めください。 (日本語)
กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยครับ. (ไทย)
(الرجاء إغلاق الباب. (عربي
נא לסגור את הדלת. (עברית)
براۓ مہربانى دروازه بند كيجيے (أردو
महेरबानी करके दरवाज़ा बन्द कीजिए. (हिन्दी)
મહેરબાની કરીને દરવાજો બંદ કરી દેશો. (ગુજરાતી)
Դուրը պակել. (Հայերէն)
Quiiya zo’ sndo ne naran’ zo’ tay’aa-xij a. (Xna’an unj’)
Awuvale umnyango. (Zulu)
Pakisara ang pinto. (Tagalog)
Tolong tutup pintu. (Bahasa Indonesia)
Fa’amolemole tapuni faitoto’a. (Gagana fa’a Samoa)
Punku-ta wisq'a-yku-y. (Quechua)
Karunakara dora vahanna. (Sinhala)
Favor cerra el puerta. [Zamboangueño (Chavcano de zamboanga)]
Bonvolu fermi la pordon. (Esperanto)


----------



## deine

Bitte Tür schließen. (Deutsch)
Please close the door. (English)
De deur sluiten alstublieft. (Nederlands)
Sluit asseblief die deur. (Afrikaans)
Lukk døren, takk. (Norsk)
Vær venlig at lukke døren, tak. (Dansk)
Stäng dörren, tack. (Svenska)
Merci de fermer la porte. (Français)
Chiudere la porta. (Italiano)
Se ruega cerrar la puerta. (Español)
Por favor feche a porta. (Português)
Vă rugăm închideţi uşa. (Română)
Tanqueu la porta si us plau. (Català)
Barratz la pòrta. (Occitan)
Zavírat dveře prosím. (Čeština)
Prossimo zapirajte vrata. (Slovenščina)
Proszę zamknąć drzwi. (Polski)
Molim da zatvorite vrata. (Hrvatska)
Моля, затворете вратата. (Бьлгарски)
Молимо вас затворите врата. (Српски)
Molimo vas zatvorite vrata. (Srpski)
Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь. (Русский)
Ju lutem, mbyllni derën. (Shqip)
Suljethan oven, kiitos. (Suomi)
Palun sulgege uks. (Eesti)
Kapıyı kapayınız. (Türkçe) - Lütfen kapıyı kapatınız.
Prašom uždaryti *duris*. (Lietuvių)
Lūdzu, aizveriet durvis! (Latviešu)
Παρακαλώ κλείνετε την πόρτα. (Ελληνικά)
Dún an doras, más é do thoil é. (Gaeilge)
Mesedez, itxi atea. (Euskara)
請把門關上。 (中文繁)
请关门。 (中文简)
請順手關門。 (廣東話)
ドアをお閉めください。 (日本語)
กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยครับ. (ไทย)
(الرجاء إغلاق الباب. (عربي
נא לסגור את הדלת. (עברית)
براۓ مہربانى دروازه بند كيجيے (أردو
महेरबानी करके दरवाज़ा बन्द कीजिए. (हिन्दी)
મહેરબાની કરીને દરવાજો બંદ કરી દેશો. (ગુજરાતી)
Դուրը պակել. (Հայերէն)
Quiiya zo’ sndo ne naran’ zo’ tay’aa-xij a. (Xna’an unj’)
Awuvale umnyango. (Zulu)
Pakisara ang pinto. (Tagalog)
Tolong tutup pintu. (Bahasa Indonesia)
Fa’amolemole tapuni faitoto’a. (Gagana fa’a Samoa)
Punku-ta wisq'a-yku-y. (Quechua)
Karunakara dora vahanna. (Sinhala)
Favor cerra el puerta. [Zamboangueño (Chavcano de zamboanga)]
Bonvolu fermi la pordon. (Esperanto)


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Bitte Tür schließen. (Deutsch)
Please close the door. (English)
De deur sluiten alstublieft. (Nederlands)
Sluit asseblief die deur. (Afrikaans)
Lukk døren, takk. (Norsk)
Vær venlig at lukke døren, tak. (Dansk)
Stäng dörren, tack. (Svenska)
Merci de fermer la porte. (Français)
Chiudere la porta. (Italiano)
*Cerrar* la puerta. (Español)
Por favor feche a porta. (Português)
Vă rugăm închideţi uşa. (Română)
Tanqueu la porta si us plau. (Català)
Barratz la pòrta. (Occitan)
Zavírat dveře prosím. (Čeština)
Prossimo zapirajte vrata. (Slovenščina)
Proszę zamknąć drzwi. (Polski)
Molim da zatvorite vrata. (Hrvatska)
Моля, затворете вратата. (Бьлгарски)
Молимо вас затворите врата. (Српски)
Molimo vas zatvorite vrata. (Srpski)
Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь. (Русский)
Ju lutem, mbyllni derën. (Shqip)
Suljethan oven, kiitos. (Suomi)
Palun sulgege uks. (Eesti)
Kapıyı kapayınız. (Türkçe) - Lütfen kapıyı kapatınız.
Prašom uždaryti duris. (Lietuvių)
Lūdzu, aizveriet durvis! (Latviešu)
Παρακαλώ κλείνετε την πόρτα. (Ελληνικά)
Dún an doras, más é do thoil é. (Gaeilge)
Mesedez, itxi atea. (Euskara)
請把門關上。 (中文繁)
请关门。 (中文简)
請順手關門。 (廣東話)
ドアをお閉めください。 (日本語)
กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยครับ. (ไทย)
(الرجاء إغلاق الباب. (عربي
נא לסגור את הדלת. (עברית)
براۓ مہربانى دروازه بند كيجيے (أردو
महेरबानी करके दरवाज़ा बन्द कीजिए. (हिन्दी)
મહેરબાની કરીને દરવાજો બંદ કરી દેશો. (ગુજરાતી)
Դուրը պակել. (Հայերէն)
Quiiya zo’ sndo ne naran’ zo’ tay’aa-xij a. (Xna’an unj’)
Awuvale umnyango. (Zulu)
Pakisara ang pinto. (Tagalog)
Tolong tutup pintu. (Bahasa Indonesia)
Fa’amolemole tapuni faitoto’a. (Gagana fa’a Samoa)
Punku-ta wisq'a-yku-y. (Quechua)
Karunakara dora vahanna. (Sinhala)
Favor cerra el puerta. [Zamboangueño (Chavcano de zamboanga)]
Bonvolu fermi la pordon. (Esperanto)


----------



## Akis

That is weird, you seem to have missed Ukrainian (_Українська)_. A correction to insider's post- 

Будь ласка, зачиняьте дверi

Also I would like to say, the earlier proposed "Убедительная просьба закрывать дверь" can sound quite natural if you think about it. It means "An earnest request to close the door" (yes, it is not imperative on purpose.) I can see that on an official sign. Also, I just like how eloquent it sounds.

In respect to Russia, one must understand that a sign is not necessarily "official"- I imagine signs like this being made for personal convenience most often, so the second variant is the most prevalent. Personally, I do not like the imperative form used there.


----------



## swimmer752000

In Ilonggo/Filipino

"Palihog sarado sang puertahan"


----------



## Acer_Cyle

NTFS said:


> Hello,
> 
> In Filipino:
> 
> Pakisara/ Pakisarado ang pinto.
> 
> Spanish (I hope it's correct. ):
> 
> Por favor cierre la puerta.
> 
> 
> NTFS


 

Zamboangueño Chavacano (Zamboangueño is one of the SIX dialects of Chavacano Language. Chavacano Language is a Spanish-Based Creole Language and one of the Filipino/Philippine Languages and the only Filipino/Philippine Language which is not member of the Philippine Autronesian. thus, making it the only Spanish-Based Creole in Asia living for about 400 years with a population of 600,000 in Zamboanga City ALONE. as the official and Lingua Franca of Zamboanga City.

English: Please Close The Door.
Zamboangueño: Favor cerra el puerta.

why i know all these things? becuase i myself is a native speaker of Zamboangueño Chavacano Language.


----------



## Acer_Cyle

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Bitte Tür schließen. (Deutsch)
> Please close the door. (English)
> De deur sluiten alstublieft. (Nederlands)
> Sluit asseblief die deur. (Afrikaans)
> Lukk døren, takk. (Norsk)
> Vær venlig at lukke døren, tak. (Dansk)
> Stäng dörren, tack. (Svenska)
> Merci de fermer la porte. (Français)
> Chiudere la porta. (Italiano)
> *Cerrar* la puerta. (Español)
> Por favor feche a porta. (Português)
> Vă rugăm închideţi uşa. (Română)
> Tanqueu la porta si us plau. (Català)
> Barratz la pòrta. (Occitan)
> Zavírat dveře prosím. (Čeština)
> Prossimo zapirajte vrata. (Slovenščina)
> Proszę zamknąć drzwi. (Polski)
> Molim da zatvorite vrata. (Hrvatska)
> Моля, затворете вратата. (Бьлгарски)
> Молимо вас затворите врата. (Српски)
> Molimo vas zatvorite vrata. (Srpski)
> Пожалуйста, закрывайте дверь. (Русский)
> Ju lutem, mbyllni derën. (Shqip)
> Suljethan oven, kiitos. (Suomi)
> Palun sulgege uks. (Eesti)
> Kapıyı kapayınız. (Türkçe) - Lütfen kapıyı kapatınız.
> Prašom uždaryti duris. (Lietuvių)
> Lūdzu, aizveriet durvis! (Latviešu)
> Παρακαλώ κλείνετε την πόρτα. (Ελληνικά)
> Dún an doras, más é do thoil é. (Gaeilge)
> Mesedez, itxi atea. (Euskara)
> 請把門關上。 (中文繁)
> 请关门。 (中文简)
> 請順手關門。 (廣東話)
> ドアをお閉めください。 (日本語)
> กรุณาปิดประตูด้วยครับ. (ไทย)
> (الرجاء إغلاق الباب. (عربي
> נא לסגור את הדלת. (עברית)
> براۓ مہربانى دروازه بند كيجيے (أردو
> महेरबानी करके दरवाज़ा बन्द कीजिए. (हिन्दी)
> મહેરબાની કરીને દરવાજો બંદ કરી દેશો. (ગુજરાતી)
> Դուրը պակել. (Հայերէն)
> Quiiya zo’ sndo ne naran’ zo’ tay’aa-xij a. (Xna’an unj’)
> Awuvale umnyango. (Zulu)
> Pakisara ang pinto. (Tagalog)
> Tolong tutup pintu. (Bahasa Indonesia)
> Fa’amolemole tapuni faitoto’a. (Gagana fa’a Samoa)
> Punku-ta wisq'a-yku-y. (Quechua)
> Karunakara dora vahanna. (Sinhala)
> Favor cerra el puerta. [Zamboangueño (Zamboangueño Chavacano or simply Chavacano)]
> Bonvolu fermi la pordon. (Esperanto)


 

;-)


----------



## mataripis

in old Tagalog you don't need to say the door just say  "ipinid" or pakipinid(pls. close)


----------



## lindi

(Shqip / Albanian) 
Të lutem, mbylle derën!
Fromal: Ju lutem, mbylleni derën!


----------



## Encolpius

Whodunit said:


> Maybe in a train or in a special room you have entered, you've already read the following in your language:...



You can read this formal polite sentence on *Hungarian *doors: *Kérjük, szíveskedjenek az ajtót becsukni! *


----------



## bibax

> Czech:
> 
> Zavírat dveře prosím.


In the Czech trains the official written commands are usually in imperative (2nd person plural) and without the word prosím (please):

*Zavírejte dveře!* (Close the door!)

However in the Czech trains you can read this:


> Neotvírejte dveře, dokud vlak nezastaví.
> Nicht öffnen, bevor der Zug hält.
> Ne pas ouvrir avant l'arrêt du train.
> Non aprire prima che il treno sia fermo.


----------



## oveka

Insider said:


> In Ukrainian we usually say:
> 
> Будь ласка, заченяйте двері!
> Bud laska, zachenyajte dveri! - transliterated version


Будь ласка, зачиняйте двері!


----------



## princeipeazul

In Filipino, we say, "Paki-sara ang pinto" IPA /pakisaˈra aŋ pinˈtoʔ/


----------

